# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PK und jetzt?

## vestus

Kurz nach meinem 50. Geburtstag habe ich einen Gesundheitscheck gemacht.  Dabei ist meinem Hausarzt aufgefallen, dass der PSA einen Wert von 3,4  hatte. Er sagte, das man das einmal genauer abchecken sollte und hat mich an einen  Urologen überwiesen. Hier wurden weitere Untersuchungen durchgeführt.  Der Arzt war der Meinung, dass eine Biopsie gemacht werden sollte. Diese  wurde dann auch gemacht. Eine Woche später habe  ich das Ergebnis bekommen, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hätte und das mich umgehauen hat.


5.  Standszylindergewebe links apikal mit winzigen Ausläufern eines  mikroazinären Adenonkazinom der Prostata. Weniger als 2 % des  Standzylindergewebes enthält Karziniomgewebe. Die übrigen  Entnahmelokalisation der Prostata mit Veränderungen passend zu einer  nodulären Hyperplasie der Prostata mit Zeichen der Atrophie. Hier keine  Malignität. Helpap IIa, Gleason Score 6 (3+3) PSA 3,4.

PK  schon jetzt in meinem Alter, das konnte ich einfach nicht begreifen.  Seitdem ich die Diagnose PK erhalten habe, geht mir diese nicht mehr aus dem Kopf  und ich Suche immer wieder im Internet ständig nach Antworten auf viele Fragen.  Eine Frage die mich total beschäftigt ist, welche Therapie ist die  Richtige. Nach langen Recherchen im Internet bin ich der Meinung, dass  die OP die bessere und sicherste Variante ist. Die Nebenwirkungen, die  bei einer OP auftreten, gibt es auch bei einer Strahlentherapie, nur  dass diese erst später nach Jahren auftreten. Außerdem ist mir eine  Strahlentherapie nicht ganz geheuer. Wird dadurch eventuell anderes  Gewebe geschädigt. Und dann ist da die Ungewissheit, dass der Krebs nach  einigen Jahren wieder da sein könnte und alles geht wieder von vorne  los. Immer häufiger lese ich, dass die OP in meinem Alter die bessere  Alternative sei, aber ich lese auch immer wieder, dass oft zu schnell operiert wird. Sollte man vielleicht das PK  erstmal weiter beobachten? Das wäre dann wiederum eine zusätzliche  psychische Belastung. Wieviel Zeit habe ich, bis ich eine Entscheidung getroffen haben muss.

Ich weiß Fragen, Fragen, Fragen! Aber vielleicht hilft mir die eine oder andere Antwort die richtige Entscheidung zu finden.

----------


## skipper

Lieber vestus,
hier im Forum gibt es einige die es in rel. jungen Jahren getroffen hat. ( Schaue z.Bsp. in mein Profil)
Sicher ist das Ergebnis erstmal ein Schock- aber in dieser Situation hast du noch alle Chancen. ( Aktive Überwachung,Bestrahlung, OP )
Für welche Therapie du dich entscheidest hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Informiere dich erst einmal ausführlich, denn so wie es sich auf den ersten Blick darstellst hast du die Zeit dazu- keine Panik. Solltest du dich für eine OP entscheiden, dann ist die Wahl des Operateur mit die wichtigste Entscheidung. Jetzt aber erst in aller Ruhe informieren- welche Strategie passt zu dir-mach dir Gedanken und bilde dir eine eigene Meinung.
Gutes Buch: Strum Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## vestus

Hallo skipper,

besten Dank für deine Antwort. Tolles Profil, werde auch ein Profil anlegen. Das deine OP gut verlaufen ist, freut mich und stützt meine vorläufige Entscheidung die OP machen zu lassen. Klar werde ich mich erst einmal richtig Informieren. Habe nächste Woche auch schon Termine mit zwei Ärzten, die mich in Sachen OP/ Strahlentherapie aufklären und beraten werden. Ein gutes Buch habe ich auch schon bestellt. "Prostatakrebs erkennen, besiegen und potent bleiben" von Peter Weitzel.

Gruß 
Vestus

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo vestus,

es gibt bei Dir keinerlei Grund zur Eile!!!!

 Das ist, glaube ich, der wichtigste Hinweis, den man Dir jetzt als Erstes  geben kann und muss.

Du solltest Dich ohne Hast, aber sehr intensiv über Deinen Tumor informieren (Zweitbefund des 5. Zylinders, DNA-Zytometrie) und ihn parallel dazu in Ruhe überwachen (alle 2 - 3 Monate PSA-Wert bestimmen, um festzustellen, welche PSA-Dynamik vorhanden ist).

Einige Fragen:

Wie viele Stanzen wurden gemacht?
Wie groß ist Deine Prostata?
Freier PSA-Anteil?
Gibt es Indizien für eine Entzündung?

Besprich diese Dinge mal mit Deinem Urologen. Wenn Du z.B. eine kleine Prostata hast (20 - 30 ml), dann passt m.E. ein 2%-Tumoranteil in 1 Zylinder nicht zum PSA-Wert von 3,4 (es sei denn, der Urologe hätte Dir das Blut abgezapft, nachdem er Deine Prostata mit seinem Finger und/oder Ultraschall malträtiert hat).

Bevor Du diese und andere Dinge nicht sehr viel besser weißt, halte ich es für vorschnell, ernsthaft an eine OP zu denken. Du kannst auch andere Wege gehen, z.B. AS (= Active Surveillance = Aktive Überwachung), wie auch Skipper schon schrieb. Näheres dazu in diesem Thread:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...Therapieoption

Überstürze nichts - lass' Dir Zeit und informiere Dich, bevor Du eine schwere OP auf Dich nimmst!

Schorschel

P.S.: Sehe erst jetzt Deine Antwort an Skipper. Gut, dass Du Dich informieren möchtest. Pass' bei Büchern auf - da gibt es neben Gutem auch unglaublichen und gefährlichen Schrott!

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Vestus,

ich kann Skipper nur bestätigen.
Erstmal ruhe bewahren und weitere Gespräche mit Ärzten halten.
Überstürzen musst du wirklich nichts.
Mich hatte es auch mit 48 Jahren ziemlich getroffen.
Hatte dieses Jahr meine OP und habe es wirklich gut überstanden.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach der richtigen Therapie und Arzt.
Mir hat bei der Suche das Internet und dieses Forum gut weiter geholfen.

Kopf hoch.


Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo vestus,

ich schliesse mich da Schorschel und Skipper an. Du hast keinen Grund zu übertriebener Eile - informiere Dich erst umfassend...und was das junge Alter anbelangt ? 
Schau' in mein Profil....Deine Ausgangsvoraussetzungen sind deutlich besser.

Also Kopf hoch !

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## vestus

Danke an Euch alle. Habe lange nach einem guten Forum gesucht und denke, hier bin ich richtig.
Kopf hoch ist einfach gesagt, aber es belastet schon einen. 

Hier die Antwort auf deine Fragen Schorschel:

Wie viele Stanzen wurden gemacht? _ 14_
Wie groß ist Deine Prostata?_Keine Angabe im Befund, aber der Arzt sagte beim ersten Ultraschall "leicht vergrößert"_
Freier PSA-Anteil? _Keine Angaben im Befund zu finden_
Gibt es Indizien für eine Entzündung? _Keine Entzündungen_

Alle Angaben stehen auch in meinem Profil.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## RalfDm

> 5.  Standszylindergewebe links apikal mit winzigen Ausläufern eines  mikroazinären Adenonkazinom der Prostata. Weniger als 2 % des  Standzylindergewebes enthält Karziniomgewebe. Die übrigen  Entnahmelokalisation der Prostata mit Veränderungen passend zu einer  nodulären Hyperplasie der Prostata mit Zeichen der Atrophie. Hier keine  Malignität. Helpap IIa, Gleason Score 6 (3+3) PSA 3,4.


Hallo vestus,

es hätte Dich wahrscheinlich weniger umgehauen, wenn Dir bekannt gewesen wäre, dass ca. 50 % der Männer im Alter zwischen 50 und 59 Krebsherde in der Prostata haben. Die meisten von ihnen wissen und merken bis zu ihrem Lebensende nichts davon und sterben an etwas gänzlich Anderem.

Nu mal in Ruhe:
in einem von wahrscheinlich zehn bis zwölf Stanzzylindern wurden "winzige Ausläufer eines  mikroazinären Adenonkazinom der Prostata" gefunden. Das ist angesichts des vorstehend Gesagtem fast nichts."Die übrigen  Entnahmelokalisation der Prostata mit Veränderungen passend zu einer  nodulären Hyperplasie der Prostata"  Du hast also gleichzeitig eine gutartige Vergrößerung der Prostata, und die ist für einen bisher unbekannten, aber nennenswerten Anteil Deines gemessenen PSAs verantwortlich. Das bisschen PSA, das der "winzige Ausläufer" produziert, geht wahrscheinlich im Rauschen unter.Der Gleason Score beträgt 6, das ist die unterste Stufe der Aggressivität, die überhaupt vergeben wird. In der Medizin herrscht die Meinung, dass tatsächliche Gleason-6-Tumoren nicht metastasieren, und diskutiert man teilweise, ob solche Tumoren überhaupt als "Krebs" angesprochen werden sollen.Ich verstehe es so, dass bei Dir erstmals der PSA-Wert bestimmt wurde. Das ist der klassische Fall, dessentwegen der PSA-Test immer wieder verteufelt wird  PSA erhöht  es wird eine Biopsie gemacht  es werden Krebszellen gefunden  der Patient wird operiert oder bestrahlt und fällt anschließend ob der Nebenwirkungen aus allen Wolken  der verdammte PSA-Test ist schuld!

Mein Vorschlag: Lade Dir diesen und diesen Text herunter und lies sie in aller Ruhe durch. Lade Dir dann diese Excel-Tabelle und diese PDF-Datei herunter und speichere sie auf Deinem PC ab. Gehe etwa alle sechs Monate zum Urologen und lass den PSA-Wert bestimmen, trage sie in die Tabelle ein und lies in der PDF-Datei nach, wie die daraus errechneten Ableitungen zu interpretieren sind. Lass das erstmal alles sein, was Du unternimmst, es sei denn, eine der Ableitungen gibt Anlass zur Besorgnis. Du hast keinerlei Grund, jetzt in Panik und Aktionismus zu verfallen! Es kann gut sein, dass Du bis zu Deinem  hoffentlich in weiter Ferne liegenden  Lebensende weiter nichts zu unternehmen brauchst. Du bist auf alle Fälle ein idealer Kandidat für die Active Surveillance.

Also Kopf hoch und ruhig Blut!

Ralf

----------


## vestus

Danke Ralf für deine Informationen. Das hört sich ja gar nicht so schlimm an und beruhigt mich erstmal ein wenig. Der Kopf ist auch schon wieder hoch. :-)

Werde mir die Sachen mal runterladen und in Ruhe durchlesen.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## Urologe

> Kurz nach meinem 50. Geburtstag habe ich einen Gesundheitscheck gemacht.  Dabei ist meinem Hausarzt aufgefallen, dass der PSA einen Wert von 3,4  hatte. Er sagte, das man das einmal genauer abchecken sollte und hat mich an einen  Urologen überwiesen. Hier wurden weitere Untersuchungen durchgeführt.  Der Arzt war der Meinung, dass eine Biopsie gemacht werden sollte. Diese  wurde dann auch gemacht. Eine Woche später habe  ich das Ergebnis bekommen, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet hätte und das mich umgehauen hat.
> 
> 
> 5.  Standszylindergewebe links apikal mit winzigen Ausläufern eines  mikroazinären Adenonkazinom der Prostata. Weniger als 2 % des  Standzylindergewebes enthält Karziniomgewebe. Die übrigen  Entnahmelokalisation der Prostata mit Veränderungen passend zu einer  nodulären Hyperplasie der Prostata mit Zeichen der Atrophie. Hier keine  Malignität. Helpap IIa, Gleason Score 6 (3+3) PSA 3,4.
> 
> PK  schon jetzt in meinem Alter, das konnte ich einfach nicht begreifen.  Seitdem ich die Diagnose PK erhalten habe, geht mir diese nicht mehr aus dem Kopf  und ich Suche immer wieder im Internet ständig nach Antworten auf viele Fragen.  Eine Frage die mich total beschäftigt ist, welche Therapie ist die  Richtige. Nach langen Recherchen im Internet bin ich der Meinung, dass  die OP die bessere und sicherste Variante ist. Die Nebenwirkungen, die  bei einer OP auftreten, gibt es auch bei einer Strahlentherapie, nur  dass diese erst später nach Jahren auftreten. Außerdem ist mir eine  Strahlentherapie nicht ganz geheuer. Wird dadurch eventuell anderes  Gewebe geschädigt. Und dann ist da die Ungewissheit, dass der Krebs nach  einigen Jahren wieder da sein könnte und alles geht wieder von vorne  los. Immer häufiger lese ich, dass die OP in meinem Alter die bessere  Alternative sei, aber ich lese auch immer wieder, dass oft zu schnell operiert wird. Sollte man vielleicht das PK  erstmal weiter beobachten? Das wäre dann wiederum eine zusätzliche  psychische Belastung. Wieviel Zeit habe ich, bis ich eine Entscheidung getroffen haben muss.
> 
> Ich weiß Fragen, Fragen, Fragen! Aber vielleicht hilft mir die eine oder andere Antwort die richtige Entscheidung zu finden.


Hallo Vestus,
den Minibefund und mit dem günstigen Gleason Score den Sie haben sollten Sie nicht übertherapieren.
Für Sie kommen alle Optionen in Betracht (OP, Bestrahlung, Seeds, active Surveillance) und deswegen
sollten Sie in erster Linie Ihre Entscheidung nach NEBENWIRKUNGEN und persönlicher Empfindung
und nicht nach Wunsch des Behandlers/Therapeuten entscheiden!
Lassen Sie sich nicht zu einer Entscheidung drängen - Sie haben Monate Zeit für eine Entscheidung

----------


## Hartmut S

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Auch wenn der Grund nicht so berauschend ist.

Keine Angst vor diesen Krebs.
Im Gegensatz zu Magen, Bauchspeicheldrüse und Lunge, wächst dieser Prostatakrebs i.d.R. langsam oder sehr langsam.
Als ich vor Monaten diese Diagnose mit 60 j erhielt brach bei mir die Panik aus.
Nachdem ich mich hier und im Internet informieren konnte, kam für mich nur die RPE (OP) in frage. Mein Krebs war schon etwas fortgeschritten.
Die RPE habe ich im Nachhinein, am Ende gut überstanden.
Derzeit bin ich noch impotent. Es besteht aber die große Chance, dass es wieder wird.

Fakt ist, dass du nun, wie es die anderen Forum-Mitglieder empfehlen, in den nächsten Jahren den PSA Wert beobachtest.
Sollte sich dieser schnell oder stark verändern, wirst du die erwartete Hilfe von hier, und von deinem Urologen bekommen.

Nun musst du aber erst einmal „abschalten“
Ich habe es auch können, obwohl mir nach meiner Diagnose die Panik in den Augen stand.

Fast alle haben hier im Forum eine unangenehme Diagnose bekommen. 
Viele kamen aber später mit dieser Diagnose zurecht. So wie ich auch.
Deine Bedenken über die vielen unangenehmen Berichte, die du im Internet gelesen hast,  kann ich ausräumen.
Bedenke bitte, dass du hier und im Internet oft nur die Berichte liest, die Probleme mit dem PK haben. Viele Betroffene hörst du gar nicht, weil bei dem überwiegenden Teil alles gut verläuft.
Die Überlebensrate ist bei dieser Krankheit sehr hoch.
Glaube es mir bitte, alles wird gut!
Du hast keinen Grund zur Panik!

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## vestus

Hallo Hartmut,

danke für die beruhigenden Worte. Mein erster Gedanke war, weg damit! Ich wollte einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen und noch ein langes ein sorgenfreies Leben führen. Jetzt hänge ich ständig am Rechner und suche nach Alternativen, Lösungen, Erfahrungen und und und. Hinzu kommen noch die vielen medizinischen Begriffe, die mich total überfordern. Ständig muss man erst einmal wieder nachschlagen, was damit genau gemeint ist. Aber du hast recht. Ich sollte mal für ein paar Tage abschalten und alles sacken lassen.
Nächste Woche habe ich 2 Arzttermine und vielleicht weiß ich dann ja auch schon mehr. Vermutlich werde ich mich aber erst einmal für die AS entscheiden, wie viele hier mir ja schon empfohlen aben.
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, worauf ich achten sollte, damit das PK nicht schnell wachsen kann. Sollte ich weniger Fahrradfahren (tue ich gerne und viel) oder vielleicht auf die Ernährung achten (ich koche so gerne und lecker). Gibt es was, womit man das Wachstum drosseln kann.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lassen Sie sich nicht zu einer Entscheidung drängen - Sie haben Monate Zeit für eine Entscheidung





> ... wächst dieser Prostatakrebs i.d.R. langsam oder sehr langsam.


@Vestus

Darauf kommt es an:
Wie schnell wächst der Krebs und die gutmütige Prostatavergrösserung (BPH), 
die zusammen Deinem etwas erhöhten PSA-Wert zugrundeliegen.

Ein einzelner PSA-Wert gibt dazu keinerlei Auskunft.
Du kannst in Ruhe einige Werte sammeln und dann die Werte dem Physiker
H.H. Glättli zukommen lassen. Der rechnet mit seinem Programm *PSA-Alert**
aus mindestens 4 Werten die anteilmässigen PSA-Werte auseinander, die 
von der BPH stammen bzw. von dem kleinen Krebsherd, der bei Dir in einer 
Biopsie-Stanze festgestellt wurde.

Dazu braucht es Zeit: 
Je länger die Werte auseinanderliegen, desto aussagekräftiger wird PSA-Alert. 
Sofern Dein PSA nicht heftige Sprünge nach oben macht, hast Du diese Zeit.

Die andere Frage ist, ob Hans-Heinrich Glättli die Zeit hat: 
Er ist 84 Jahre alt und konnte seine Arbeit noch immer nicht bei Fachzeitschriften 
unterbringen. Die Urologen verstehen eben nichts von Mathematik, sondern vom 
Erfingern von mehr oder weniger weichen Geweben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi





***Informationen zu *PSA-Alert* und die Exeltabelle zur Übermittlung der Werte
gibt es hier:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=download_center

----------


## Hartmut S

Versuche einmal abzuschalten.
Anders gesagt komme mal wieder runter. 
Es ist nicht soooo schlimm!

Frage 2:
Nein, ich kenne nichts, was es aufhält.
Diese Frage hatte ich auch.
Es gibt nüscht anerkanntes, was helfen würde,
denn sonnst würden alle diese Krankheit nicht so ernst nehmen.
Fahrradfahren kannst du weiterhin. Nur nicht ca. 1 Monat vor dem erneuten PSA Test!
Sonst wird das Ergebnis verfälscht!

Ich koche auch sehr gerne und lecker!
Mach das weiter wie gehabt!
Und. . . . mache dir nicht so viele Sorgen
Alles wird gut!

Das hatte mir mein Team aus der Urologie auch versprochen.
Ich hatte da nicht richtig drann geglaubt.
. . . . . aber es wurde alles gut!
Heute lächel ich darüber. Glaube es mir!
Es ist bei dir nicht so schlimm, wie du es nun siehst, oder irgendwo gelesen hast.
Bleibe locker, es gibt viellll schlimmeres.

Wenn du tatsächlich später eine Therapie brauchst, ist es nicht so dramatisch, wie du es hier und da liest.
Frage deinen Urologen oder andere Betroffene, die das mal vor 10 Jahren alles durchgemacht haben.
Bei den meisten, in deinem Alter gibt es keine Problemchen.

_"Mein erster Gedanke war, weg damit! Ich wollte einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen 
Oft auch nicht nach der OP. "

_*So wie du hatte ich auch gedacht.
Bei dir wäre eine Therapie aber noch zu früh.
*Du kannst es machen, aber bedenke, in deinem Alter die Nebenwirkungen!
Ich bin in dem Alter, wo ich mich fast ausgetobt habe.
Ich bin lange verheiratet. Habe mich von meinen Freundinen getrennt.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Überstürze nichts.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin nach Kühl...

Schön, dass Du wieder so gut drauf bist.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo vestus,

Das Buch von Peter Weitzel gehört mit zu den "Schrottbüchern", wie es "Schorschel" auszudrücken pflegte. Ich hatte es u.a. 2010 gelesen. Oberflächlich, inhaltlich fehlerhaft, oberflächlich recherchiert, dass wichtigste fehlt aus Unkenntnis, und ein auf Commerz ausgerichtetes Buch. So wie die Alta-Klinik überall verlinkt ist, so ist auch Weitzel`s Buch werbeträchtigt verlinkt. Weitzel ist ein Selbstdarsteller, und möchte "bemitleidet" werden.

Mit dem KISP-Forum bist Du besser bedient.

Bezüglich Deiner Situation, hast Du schon die besten Ratschläge erhalten. Eine AS-Strategie wäre zu überlegen, ich selbst praktiziere diese seit ca. 6 Jahren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin aus dem Norden,

ups, ich glaube Vestus ist nun in seinen Kochtopf gefallen.  :verwirrt: 
Bis du noch da Vestus? 

Nöö,  - er hat nun doch abgeschaltet.
Das ist auch gut so,  denn es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 

Von Büchern, die den PK betreffen, halte ich persönlich auch nicht viel.
Das Aktuelle hierzu wird auch im Internet gefunden. Es gibt hierzu viele pdf. Dateien, in denen alles genau beschrieben wird.

Ja Uwe, ich bin wieder gut drauf, und auch wieder Fitt. Ich arbeite schon wieder nebenbei. Nicht als Skipper, zurzeit als Busfahrer in HH und Umgebung *g*.
*Im Nachhinein* habe ich wohl alles gut überstanden. Nur mit der Potenz klappt es noch nicht.
Sicherlich,  oder vielleicht kommt das ja noch.
Für meine Süße habe ich nun erst einmal einen Vibrator gekauft.
Wir studieren gerade zusammen die Gebrauchsanweisung.  :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Horst1949

Hallo Hartmut,
an Deinen Formulierungen merke ich,das Du fast wieder der "alte" bist. Nur nicht den Humor verlieren... :Blinzeln: 
Herzliche Grüße
Horst1949

----------


## vestus

> ups, ich glaube Vestus ist nun in seinen Kochtopf gefallen.


Nein, bin noch nicht reingefallen, habe ihn nur leer gemacht!  ;-)


Für mich ist das Ganze Neuland und ich will und möchte mich  natürlich genaustens informieren. Stimmt Hartmut, dass meiste steht in  vielen PDF-Dokumenten beschrieben, das hat mir auch schon sehr viel  geholfen. Sehe das ganze auch schon etwas entspannter als letzte Woche.




> Das bisschen PSA, das der "winzige Ausläufer"  produziert, geht wahrscheinlich im Rauschen unter.
> 
> Der  Gleason Score beträgt 6, das ist die unterste Stufe der Aggressivität,  die überhaupt vergeben wird. In der Medizin herrscht die Meinung, dass  tatsächliche Gleason-6-Tumoren nicht metastasieren, und diskutiert man  teilweise, ob solche Tumoren überhaupt als "Krebs" angesprochen werden  sollen.


Da gehen die Meinungen allerdings auseinander, was ich hier aber nicht näher erläutern möchte. 
Nur diese Frage noch: Wenn die kleinen, winzigen Ausläufer im Rausch untergehen, habe ich diese vielleicht durch die Biopsie geweckt und werden diese vielleicht jetzt noch aktiver?
Ferner habe ich oft gelesen, dass viele Ärzte schnell zu einer OP raten, aber nur deshalb, damit Sie oder die Kliniken ihr jährliches Soll erfüllen. Das wird natürlich oft verschwiegen!

Zitat aus der Frankfurter Rundschau:
*Urologen raten zu schnell zur OP*

Gerade  in diesen Fällen  sie machen hierzulande 75 Prozent aus  verlängere  eine radikale Entfernung der Prostata nicht das Leben, sie schränke aber  im Zweifel die Lebensqualität ein, sagte Eva Maria Bitzer, Mitautorin  der Studie. Sie verwies in diesem Zusammenhang auch auf eine jüngst  publizierte amerikanische Studie. Man stirbt mit und nicht an  Prostata-Krebs, so ihr Fazit. Die Urologen raten zu schnell zu einer  Operation und zu wenig zum Abwarten, kritisierte sie. Bitzer räumte  jedoch ein, dass der Verzicht auf eine aktive Behandlung für viele  Männer schwer verkraftbar sei. Viele wünschten sich vielmehr eine  Operation, um einen Schlussstrich ziehen zu können. Es ist nicht leicht  auszuhalten, dass nichts gemacht wird, sagte Bitzer. Das sei aber  häufig besser. Darüber müssten die Urologen ihre Patienten aufklären.

Schönen Tag
Vestus

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Vestus,



> Es ist nicht leicht  auszuhalten, dass nichts gemacht wird, sagte  Bitzer. Das sei aber  häufig besser. Darüber müssten die Urologen ihre  Patienten aufklären.


Alleine an dieser Aussage kannst Du das Dilemma erkennen in dem sowohl der Arzt, aber ganz besonders der Betroffene steckt. Wie häufig ist es besser nichts zu tun und das gegenüber der Ungewissheit des Einzelnen es evtl. mit einem aggressiveren Tumor zu tun zu haben? Eine 70 zu 30 Sicherheit ist eben sehr dürftig wenn man erst 50 Jahre alt oder noch jünger ist!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nur diese Frage noch: Wenn die kleinen, winzigen Ausläufer im Rausch untergehen, habe ich diese vielleicht durch die Biopsie geweckt und werden diese vielleicht jetzt noch aktiver?


Die gehen nicht im "Rausch" unter, sondern im Rauschen des PSA-Signals, das bei noch vorhandener Prostata aus zwei Teilen besteht: Jenem des Krebses und jenem der Prostata selbst bzw. ihrem gutmütigen Wachstum BPH. Was also öfter mal als "Erhöht" hingestellt wird, kann ohne Weiteres zu 95% aus PSA von BPH bestehen, ist also lautes "Rauschen", das das leise "Piepsen" von 5% aus dem Krebssignal übertönt. Das wird dann natürlich nicht "gehört".
Abhilfe bringt da nur ein längeres Beobachten des PSA und seine Zerlegung in die beiden Anteile, was gelingt unter der Annahme, dass sowohl BPH als auch PSA exponentiell, aber verschieden schnell wachsen. Gelänge das zuverlässig, bedürfte man keiner Biopsie mehr => PSA-Alert
(Die Pleite mit Nordymanns PSA-Alert-Diagramm  zeigt allerdings, dass auch dies nicht der Stein der Weisen ist. Da hat wohl eine akute Prostatitis einen Krebs vorgetäuscht.)

Nun hast Du aber schon mal diese Biopsie hinter Dich gebracht. Dass die eine Metastasierung fördere durch den mechanischen Eingriff, wird bestritten. Und es ist wohl auch so, da sich die Zellen nur dann auf den Weg in Lymph- oder Blutbahnen machen, wenn sie biologisch dazu prädestiniert sind, nicht wenn sie zwar von der Stanznadel losgeschnitten werden, aber nicht die Eigenschaften metastasierender Zellen haben.
Bei den aggressiveren Tumoren ist die Metastasenbildung ohnehin längst im Gange, bevor der Krebs anhand des PSA, einer Biopsie oder von Beschwerden erkannt wird.

Nun kann man sich natürlich fragen, ob eine Früherkennung überhaupt sinnvoll sei:
Die einen sterben bedingt durch Alter und langsamwachsenden Krebs ohnehin an was anderem, bedürfen also keiner Therapie, für die Anderen kommt die Diagnose  zu spät.
Aber da gibt es noch diese Gruppe zwischendrin: Denen kann vielleicht geholfen werden.
(Ich hatte einst gehofft, zu dieser Gruppe zu gehören ...) 





> Zitat aus der Frankfurter Rundschau:
> *Urologen raten zu schnell zur OP*


Link zum Artikel:
http://www.fr-online.de/medizin/stud...,16706072.html

Stimmt wohl, was da steht, aber welcher Patient zu welcher Gruppe gehöre, kann man sich erst hinterher am Grab zuraunen - früher oder später eben.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Vestus,

es ist nicht bekannt, dass da nach einer Biopsie etwas geweckt wird.
Es war einmal die Meinung von Prof. Hackethal, der an seinem unbehandelten PK 1997 verstarb, weil er angeblich nicht jeden Tag seine Banane von seiner Frau bekommen hatte.
Ich musste allerdings vor der Biopsie dafür Unterschreiben, das es nicht auszuschließen ist.
Auf Nachfrage gab es nur den Hinweis, es sind ältere Vordrucke.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich der Grabrede von Hvielemi an.




> _Es ist nicht leicht auszuhalten, dass nichts gemacht wird, sagte Bitzer. Das sei aber häufig besser. Darüber müssten die Urologen ihre Patienten aufklären._


Heribert hat es schon erläutert.
Ich würde anfangs alle 2 Monate zum Test gehen. Später, wenn sich nichts verändert, alle 4 - 6 Monate.
Sollte sich der PSAWert stark verändern, ist wohl eine weitere Biopsie angesagt. So kann auch festgestellt werden, ob etwas aggressiv ist.

Ach übrigens, es ist ausreichend, wenn du knapp 1 Woche vor dem Test kein Fahrrad mehr fährst. Es ist nicht erforderlich einen Monat auf das Fahrrad zu verzichten.

Horst, wenn die Frau abends vergisst das Dach zu schließen, und sich morgens ins nasse Auto setzen muss, dann kommt der Humor wieder!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

Prof. Julius Hackethal verstarb mit 75 Jahren an *Lungenkrebs*, und nicht an einem unbehandelten PCa, wie zu oft behauptet wird.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke Helmut!

Nicht alles, was man meint zu wissen, enspricht der Warheit.
Ich beschäftige mich noch nicht allzu lange mit dem Umfeld des PK.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## vestus

HDR-Brachytheraphie - Wer kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## LudwigS

Die HDR-Brachy wird nahezu immer als Boost mit äusserer Bestrahlung kombiniert.
Als Monotherapie ist sie experimentell.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Urologe

Das ist richtig, es werden dann noch immer mindestens 50 Gy von extern zugefügt.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Vestus,

hier habe ich noch etwas dazu gefunden:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brachytherapie

*Nun warte doch erst einmal ab!
*Mensch, du machst mich verrückt, mit deinen Gedankensträngen! 
Es bringt wirklich nüscht, wenn man sich da hineinsteigert. (3X* !!!*)

Vestus, es gibt doch etwas, womit man die Krebszellen ärgern kann:
Verzichte auf Zucker!
Hau da nicht noch zusätzlichen Zucker und Senf, bei der Essen-Zubereitung in deinem Kochtopf rein.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. *gg* - Alles soll ja schließlich gut schmecken *g*

Nee, Spaß bei Seite!
Es ist nun, glaube ich, erwiesen, dass Zucker die Krebszellen aushungern.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## vestus

> Mensch, du machst mich verrückt, mit deinen Gedankensträngen!


Hartmut mit Dir würde ich gerne mal ein Bier oder ein Glas Rotwein trinken! :-)

Danke für den Link zu wikipedia. Mich interessieren aber mehr die eigenen Erfahrung!!!





> Vestus, es gibt doch etwas, womit man die Krebszellen ärgern kann:
> Verzichte auf Zucker!


Das stimmt, das habe ich auch gelesen. Guckst du hier:

http://www.daserste.de/information/w...ucker-100.html 

Kochen und Essen ohne Zucker, eine schwere Vorstellung.

Jetzt lacht mich gerade ein Stück Kuchen an. "Kaffeepause".

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Vestus @Hartmut S.:

Zucker kann im übrigen durch *Honig* ersetzt werden. Aber Honig in "Demeterqualität", oder von einem bekannten Hobbyimker. (ohne Antibiotikaversatz)

Mit ein Rat, und Empfehlung von Dr. Johanna Budwig.

Ergo: kochen, backen, und essen mit der gewohnten "Süsse."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Rastaman

Hartmut,

tut mir leid, den Spielverderber zu geben, was die Reduzierung des Zuckerkonsums (zur Krebstherapie) angeht. Mich haben in meinen Endzwanzigern Bruker und Schnitzer überzeugt, auf Vollwerternährung umzusteigen, weitgehend auf Bio, und u.a. Zucker komplett zu streichen. Fiel mir total leicht, hatte auch nie das Gefühl, Verzicht zu üben. Im Gegenteil habe ich schnell festgestellt, daß es viel einfacher ist, Zucker komplett wegzulassen als nur zu reduzieren. Und wer sich einmal an Vollkornnudeln, Vollreis etc. gewöhnt hat, für den schmecken die konventionellen Varianten wie Pappedeckel.

Ich halte diese Art der Ernährung nach wie vor gut und richtig (die Beweislage für die Schädlichkeit von Zucker ist geradezu überwältigend), und ich führe meinen guten gesundheitlichen Allgemeinzustand abseits des PCa u.a. auf diese gesunde Ernährung zurück. Nur leider, leider, den PCa hat das weder bei mir noch bei meinem Bruder, der da noch konsequenter als ich war, verhindert.

Wohlgemerkt, ich würde immer noch jedem, der sich gesund ernähren will, dazu raten, und es vermindert wahrscheinlich die Risiken für Herz/Kreizlauf, das Verdauungssystem, Übergewicht, ach für fast alles, nur bei Krebs - da bin ich skeptisch.

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

Nur zur Info,

*Johanna Budwig* (* 30. September 1908 in Essen an der Ruhr; † Mai 2003 in Freudenstadt) war eine Apothekerin und Chemikerin, die vor allem durch ihre _Öl-Eiweiß-Kost_ bekannt wurde.
Sie war der Meinung, dass Krebs durch eine _Öl-Eiweiß-Kost_ heilbar wäre. Die sogenannte Budwig-Diät basiert einerseits auf der Empfehlung, bestimmte Nahrungsmittel zu essen, andererseits auf dem Verbot bestimmter Nahrungsmittel. Sie war ursprünglich als Diät für Hepatitispatienten gedacht.
Diese spezielle Form einer Krebsdiät ist in der modernen evidenzbasierten Medizin nicht anerkannt, wird aber mitunter in alternativmedizinischen Kreisen weiter verbreitet und angewandt. Dem widerspricht jedoch der zu ähnlichen Themen arbeitende Jenaer Forscher Michael Ristow.[1]
Johanna Budwig forschte aber nicht nur im alternativ-medizinischen Bereich, sondern beantragte unter anderem 1982 ein Patent, das die Benutzung von Rubinlasern in Kernkraftwerken vorsieht, um die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Kühlwassers für Radioaktivität zu erhöhen.

Kritik an der Budwig Diät:

Onkologen und Ernährungswissenschaftler sind der Meinung, dass eine Diät alleine nicht in der Lage ist, eine Krebserkrankung zu heilen. Berichte über Heilerfolge werden als Anekdoten angesehen, da es keine wissenschaftlichen Studien zu diesen Berichten und einer möglichen Wirksamkeit dieser Diät bei Krebs gibt. Als Diät, die eine effektive Therapie begleitet, kann sie jedoch bei Nachweisbarkeit des Enzyms TKTL-1 akzeptiert werden, da nicht zu erwarten ist, dass von dieser Diät alleine eine Mangel- oder Fehlernährung ausgeht. Die Diät ist in ihrer Zusammensetzung jedoch sehr einseitig.[4]
Johanna Budwig ging von einem generell krebshemmenden Effekt von mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren aus[5], ignorierte jedoch den in der Zwischenzeit nachgewiesenen Unterschied zwischen Omega-3-Fettsäuren und Omega-6-Fettsäuren. Dabei weisen zahlreiche Studien auf krebsfördernde Wirkungen einer übermäßigen Zufuhr an Omega-6-Fettsäuren hin, wogegen für Omega-3-Fettsäuren krebshemmende Wirkungen möglich scheinen.[6] Somit ist Budwigs Hypothese, dass mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren prinzipiell die Zellatmung in Krebszellen reaktivieren und diese damit zum Absterben bringen, nicht haltbar. Vor diesem Hintergrund könnten die Überlieferungen Budwigs in Bezug auf die Heilerfolge bei Krebs auf den vergleichsweise hohen Omega-3- und niedrigen Omega-6-Gehalt des von ihr verwendeten Leinöls zurückzuführen sein.

(Aus Wikipedia)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Oh je, unser Helmut,  der Latein – Fetischist.
Ich habe das Dekilometer einmal übersetzt.  Bio ist ja bekanntlich nicht gleich Bio.
Ooohhh, ist das wieder aufregend . . . . *g*
http://www.naturata.de/de/qualitaet/demeter_qualitaet.html

Helmut, es war nur Spaß. Ich musste aber wirklich erst einmal gucken. *g*
Danke für den Tipp. Das hatte ich nicht gewusst.
. . . Aber was ist mit fertigen Honigprodukten? Da weiß meistens keiner wo es herkommt und was wirklich drinnen ist.
Ich essen gerne mal bestimmte Nachspeisen und andere Produkte die viel Honig enthalten.

Deine Info über die Budwig-Diät ist sehr interessant, aber ich weiss nicht . . . 
Eigentlich halte ich von allem gar nichts.
Die Studie, und die Diskussion  über den Fisch und den Fischköppen (hier im Forum zu lesen) hat sich ja nicht nicht wirklich bestätigt.
Die Japaner leben einfach länger, und haben weniger Prostataprobleme. Man weiss nicht genau warum.
Genauso wie die hohe Lebenserwartung auf einer italienischen Insel und einer Inselgruppe im Pazifik nicht erklärbar sind.
Das ist und bleibt wohl alles so undurchschaubar.
Helmut, ich wünsche dir mit deinem „Kram“ trotzdem Erfolg.
Noch etwas:
Ich hatte heute Gelegenheit, meinen Tread noch einmal vollständig zu lesen.
Das du mich Anfangs in "Angst und Schrecken" versetzt hattest, nehme ich dir nicht mehr übel.
Schließlich hattest du es ja nur nach deiner Auffassung so gemeint.
Später hast du dich ja auch bemüht, mir zu helfen.
Tja, wenn ich an die ersten Wochen denke, als ich die Diagnose erhielt, wird mir übel.

Vestus, ja, entweder Bier, Wino oder `nen Kaffee *g*
Das machen wir!
Hoffentlich bevor du dich entscheidest, was du nun wirklich machen willst.
Ich tendiere immer noch auf „Abwarten“ (aber keinen Tee trinken).

Rastermann,
 mmmhh, dein Posting macht mich etwas nachdenklich.
Ich habe früher schon immer auf das Essen geachtet. 
Es ist trotzdem passiert, so wie du es auch schreibst, dass nichts wirklich hilft.
Auch mit dem Abnehmen ist es so eine Sache.
Ich achte darauf. Liege bei 87 kg/ 1.86 m
Wenn es dann mal mehr wird: "Friss die Hälfte". Etwas anderes hilft bei mir nicht.
Fazit: Alles was schmeckt ist ungesund oder macht dick.
Ich darf aber Zucker über die Vollkornnudeln treuen, oder?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

So, nun muss ich zum Zahnarzt.
Habe danach noch eine Nachtfahrt bis 2.00h
Es nützt ja nüscht, aber das Leben geht weiter.
So ist es nun mal, auch wenn man noch so krank ist . . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald S:

Nunja Harald von den_ "ganzen Kram"_ hälst Du nichts, und musst es auch nicht. Aber über den Zucker hast Du schon einmal nachgedacht..., dass ist der Anfang...,deshalb solltest Du auch anstatt Zucker über Deine Vollkornnudeln, viel mehr Honig darüber geben.
"Naturbelassenen Honig" deshalb, da in den industriellen Honig erhöhte Antibiotikaanteile vorkommen.
Ist nich gut gegen Krebs... 
Regionale Imker unserer Heimat müssen ihre Honigproduktion auf Antibiotika hin untersuchen lassen, bevor sie diese ihren Nachbarn verkaufen.
Und was das geringe Auftretten von Prostatakrebs bei Japanern betrifft, so haben jene dafür ein erhöhtes Magenkrebsrisiko als wir Deutsche z. B.
Du siehst also Harald, "alles hat sein FÜR und sein ABER.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Rastaman

Hartmut,

ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag zur Rolle der Ernährung nicht sagen, daß nichts wirklich hilft. Wir vergessen bei unserer Beschäftigung mit dem PCa gelegentlich, daß die (statistisch) richtig großen Killer aus der Herz/Kreislauf-Ecke kommen. D.h. eine halbwegs gesunde Ernährung, die die Risiken von dieser Seite vermindert, macht durchaus Sinn.

Meine Ernüchterung betrifft nur speziell die Auswirkungen auf den PCa. Aber ich gebe zu: Statistisch ist es ein bißchen dünn, aus der Tatsache, daß über 30 Jahre Vollwerternährung ohne Zucker, ohne rotes Fleisch bei meinem Bruder und mir den PCa nicht verhindert haben, allgemeine Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Meine Ernüchterung führt auch nicht dazu, daß ich diese Ernährung umstelle. Ich esse und koche gern und viel, und ich habe das Glück, daß eine nach vielen Maßstäben ziemlich gesunde Ernährung mir einfach saugut schmeckt. Nur so funktioniert das auf Dauer.

Gruß, Rastaman

----------


## JürgenS

Leute,

jetzt komme ich doch wieder einmal aus meinem Loch hervor.

Ernährung ist eine unendliche Geschichte. Die ollen Kamellen tauchen immer wieder auf, 
die Einen essen Himbeeren, die Anderen machen die Budwig-Diät.

Wer sich für Ernährung interessiert und auch etwas Englisch kann, sollte sich vielleicht
einmal die folgenden Links anschauen:

http://www.japanupdate.com/2013/03/o...fe-expectancy/

http://www.okicent.org/

http://www.jacn.org/content/28/4_Sup.../500S.full.pdf


Ich will das nicht weiter kommentieren, jeder sollte selbst seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Übrigens, die hohe Inzidenz von Magenkrebs in Japan liegt am hohen Salzkonsum
(wir verwenden Essig für Pickles, die Japaner Salz). Übeltäter erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.
Es laufen verschiedene Programme, um den Salzkonsum zu reduzieren.

JürgenS

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

ich heiße nicht Harald, aber ich denke, dass du mich dennoch erkannt hast.  :Blinzeln: 
Sei doch nicht so aufgeregt, ich bin doch lieb!
Mir ist bewusst, dass diese alte Klamotte schon oft Bestandteil einer Diskussion war. 
Ich versuche nur etwas mehr Licht in die Ernährungssache zu bringen.

Zu den Japanern: Warum ist die Lungenkrebsrate bei denen so gering, obwohl sehr viele dort die Zigarette und den Stoff nicht einschränken können?
Warum werden sie nicht dick, obwohl sie seit einigen Jahren das amerikanische Fastfood eingeführt haben? Fragen über Fragen. (??)
Das was Jürgen zu dem Salz schreibt, ist erschreckend. In fast allen Produkten ist auch bei uns Salz enthalten.
Vestus, und all die anderen Frischlinge möchten dazu mit ihren Erkenntnissen vielleicht ja auch etwas dazu sagen.

Jürgen, es ist und bleibt trotzdem ein interessantes Thema.
Gerade weil diese alten Karamellen immer mal wieder durch neue Forschungsergebnisse aktualisiert werden.
Auch was Rastermann schreibt, ist sicherlich eine Sache, worüber man nachdenken kann.
Die großen Killer, die aus der Herz/Kreislauf-Ecke kommen, sind bestimmt einen Gedankengang wert.
Rastermann, Ich koche zwar gerne, so wie du auch. Ich bin da aber mit der Ernährung etwas überfragt.
Soll heißen: Ich achte auf gute, und einwandfreie Produkte (soweit ich es überschauen kann) Ich habe aber nicht das Fachwissen dieser umfangreichen Materie.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

Endlich mal EINER der "Licht in das Dunkle"-Ernährungsdilemma bringen möchte. Egal was die Forschungs-Zukunft darüber noch heraus finden wird. Am Ende wird es so aussehen, dass alle Nahrungsmittel nicht "gesund" sind, wir davon ablassen sollten, und uns mit dem Hungertod näher befassen sollten.
Daraus folgend behauptet sich dann doch die kontrovers geführte Diskussion, dass wir alle hier im Forum nicht an unseren PCa, sondern mit ihm verstorben sind.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Helmut,

so ist es.
Obwohl die Nahrungsmittel aus West - Süd - u. Nord Europa noch nicht so verseucht sind, als die von anderen Ländern, die weiter östlich liegen (Griechenland und die Türkei einmal ausgeschlossen).
Es ist schlimm. In fast jedem Lebensmittel ist Zuckeru. salz enthalten.
Das muss irgendwie billig für das Strecken des Produktes sein.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Kein Wunder, das wir immer fetter werden.
In USA ist es ja noch schlimmer!
. . . . Aber, das originale Essen aus Thailand und China und Korea möchte ich auch nicht in Deutschland essen.
Nur wenn ich in diesen Ländern bin, passe ich mich an, und genieße es sogar. *g*

Wolfgang, keine Angst, wir zerstören diesen Tread von Vestus nicht.
Er ist noch nicht wirklich erkrankt!  :Peinlichkeit: 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## JürgenS

> Zu den Japanern: Warum ist die Lungenkrebsrate bei denen so gering, obwohl sehr viele dort die Zigarette und den Stoff nicht einschränken können?
> Warum werden sie nicht dick, obwohl sie seit einigen Jahren das amerikanische Fastfood eingeführt haben? Fragen über Fragen. (??)


Japaner sind nicht so geizig und drücken die Zigarette nach ein paar Zügen aus.
Ich kannte allerdings einen, der 60 Zigaretten am Tag rauchte und mit 54 an Lungenkrebs starb.
Aber wie hier, haben viele Japaner mit dem Rauchen aufgehört. Nur die Chinesen rauchen  immer noch wie die Schlote.

Japaner haben einen anderen Stoffwechsel und werden in der Tat nicht so leicht dick, was immer sie auch essen.
Trotz McDonald & Co. ist der Fleischkonsum in Japan verglichen mit Deutschland minimal.
Die heutige Generation wird wegen veränderter Ernährung und Lebensstil wahrscheinlich  nicht das Alter vorheriger Generationen erreichen.

JürgenS

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Jürgen,

aber auch der Tenno mußte vor einiger Zeit eine Ektomie der Prostata erdulden. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## vestus

> Wolfgang, keine Angst, wir zerstören diesen Tread von Vestus nicht.
> Er ist noch nicht wirklich erkrankt!


Nein überhaupt nicht, solange ich noch einen gesunden Appetit habe, ist alles im grünen Bereich!  :Peinlichkeit: 

Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Ich war diese Woche bei einem Urologen zur OP-Beratung. Er hat mich beruhigt und fand die Werte auch nicht dramatisch. Er hat mich auch nochmal abgetastet und auch per Ultraschall alles gerüft. Keine Auffälligkeiten nur, dass die Prostata etwas vergrößert ist.  Er hat mir erzählt, dass ich sogar ein idealer Kandidat für eine Studie wäre, die Anfang des Jahres angelaufen ist. Das werde ich mir erstmal genauer nachlesen. Was da wohl alles auf einen zukommt? Klingt schon interessant.

_Prostatakrebs_-_Studie_ PREFERE

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## vestus

Meine Richtung geht immer mehr zur OP. Die PREFERE-Studie kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Die Randomisierung ist nicht mein Fall. Habe mit vielen Ärzten gesprochen, die meisten raten zur OP. Bin auch einer von den Typen, die das Problem erledigt haben möchten.

Gruss
Vestus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Richtung geht immer mehr zur OP. Die PREFERE-Studie kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Die Randomisierung ist nicht mein Fall. Habe mit vielen Ärzten gesprochen, die meisten raten zur OP. Bin auch einer von den Typen, die das Problem erledigt haben möchten.


Aber nun wart doch bitte noch ein Zeitchen ab.
Gut möglich, dass Du mit der OP ein Problem "löst", das Du gar nicht hast!

Beobachte den PSA-Wert jetzt mal monatlich und trag die Werte in myprostate.eu ein.
Da bekommst Du die Entwicklung des PSA tabellarisch und graphisch dargestellt.
Nur wenn der deutlich steigt, ist eine OP indiziert, sonst kannst Du die Sache ruhen
lassen und Jährlich mal wieder eine PSA-Messung veranlassen.
Mit einem Gleasonscore von 3+3 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Metastasierung
äusserst gering, und falls das bestehen würde, hätte Dein kleiner Tumor schon gut
und gerne zehn Jahre Zeit gehabt, um zu streuen. Hat er aber fast sicher nicht, sonst
wär's kein 3+3er. Auf ein paar Monate Beobachtungsfrist kommt es nun nicht an, Du 
kannst aber in dieser Zeit sehr viel über deinen Krebs lernen - Ein zahmes "Haustier"?
Viele Ärzte verstehen nichts von der Dynamik von Krebs, weil sie gleich jeden
rausschneiden oder wegstrahlen. Dann fehlt ihnen das Material zur Beobachtung.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Vestus,

es gibt hier gelegentlich den Vorwurf, dass die Ektomierten schnell mit dem Ratschlag sind "ist bei mir gut gegangen, alles nicht so schlimm". Dann will ich mal von diesem Schema abweichen.

Bei mir ist es im großen und ganzen gut gegangen, trotzdem würde ich es mir heute sehr viel gründlicher überlegen. Das mit der erektilen Dysfunktion trotz beidseitiger Nervschonung ist nicht so toll, und das mit der Kontinenz - ich vermute mal, daß viele mein relativ kleines Restproblem damit als Jammern auf hohem Niveau bezeichnen würden - es ist eben nicht so wie vorher. Ich war damals, nach der Vorgeschichte mit meinem Bruder, etwas panisch - Details siehe mein Profil.

Dummerweise hat die Histologie der ektomierten Prostata in meinem Fall einen höheren Gleason Score (3+4) ergeben als die Biopsie (3+3). Man ist, wie meistens, hinterher schlauer als vorher, und mein Nachher-Befund spricht eigentlich eher für die Richtigkeit meiner Entscheidung. Und doch, und doch... Tja, ein eindeutiger Rat ist das nicht, sorry.

Es ist Deine Prostata, es ist Dein Leben. Überlege Dir das mit der OP sehr, sehr gut.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Vestus,

den Ratschlag von Hvielemi (Konrad) solltest Du überdenken, letztendlich ist die PSA-, PCa-Dynamik, "dass Maß der Dinge."
Hilfreich wäre zusätzlich eine Ploidebestimmung, DNA-ICM (Bild-Zytometrie), an Deinen Biopsaten bestimmen zu lassen.
Bei mir bahnte sich in 2006 ("erhöhtes" PSA) ein PCa-Prozess an. Habe allerdings, so wie Konrad erpfiehlt, meinen PSA-Verlauf kontrolliert, was ich heute noch tue.
Erst im März 2012 habe ich zum ersten male eine FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie), und im Mai 2013 eine Kontrollbiopsie durchführen lassen. So wie es sich durch meine  PSA-Dynamik über die Jahre abzeichnete (PSA-VZ ca. 4,5 Jahre), wurde dies mit einem GS von 6 (3+3), "ein echter", und einer piridiploiden DNA, bestätigt. Ein insignifikanter ( vorerst nicht behandlungsbedürftigter) Tumor.

Also Vestus, auch in Deinem Falle ist erst einmal Ruhe, und weiters Beobachten angezeigt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## corvus

Hallo Vestus, ich habe mal die Beiträge überflogen, kann aber  da ich derzeit selbst wieder mal im "Zentrum des krankeitlichen Beschusses aus viel Richtungen" stehe vielleicht nur "befangen" Rat geben.
Ich würde aus heutiger Sicht mir mehr Zeit lassen, genauer überlegen.
Die Entscheidung für eine OP ist zwar immer eine Entscheidung für Sicherheit (sagen die Ärzte) ... und es schenkt einem ggf Lebenszeit doch nimmt aus meiner Sicht auch Lebenqualität und man weiß nie was kommt und wie es kommt.
In der Zwischenzeit kann es für mich sein ... das Andere nicht beeinflussbare Dinge in mir, diesen Krebs schon eingeholt haben oder ihn noch einholen können (ich spreche hier NICHT NUR von meinem aktuellen Penisproblem s.h. Forum).
Trotzalledem, möchte ich heute nicht wissen, ob die OP Sinnvoll war ... wenn es raus ist sollte man einen Hacken dahinter machen

----------


## vestus

> Aber nun wart doch bitte noch ein Zeitchen ab.
> Gut möglich, dass Du mit der OP ein Problem "löst", das Du gar nicht hast!


Ein Problem das ich gar nicht habe? Ich habe ein Problem und das läßt mir keine Ruhe?

Danke an alle für Eure Meinungen. Hier im Forum seid Ihr die Einzigen, die zur AS raten. Eure Meinung hat schon Gewichtung, denn Ihr seid Betroffene und habt schon einiges hinter Euch. Verstehe nicht, warum nicht ein Arzt die AS vorschlägt?

Habe diese Woche noch mal PSA bestimmen lassen. Nächste Woche habe ich das Ergebnis. Auch habe ich mich noch einmal von drei verschiedenen Ärzten abtasten lassen. Zwei haben nichts auffälliges getastet, ein Arzt meinte zwei Knoten ertastet zu haben. Merkwürdig? Wollte er damit Druck ausüben? Bei der ersten Untersuchung im März hatte der Arzt nur eine vergrößerte, auf einer Seite eine etwas verhärtete Prostata getastet. 

Werde noch zwei weitere Meinungen einholen. Die Therapieberatung geht in die 2. Runde!

Lieben Gruß
Vestus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Vestus,

an* dieser Stelle* scheint es mir angebracht, die Folien eines Vortrages von Professor Martin Schostak, den er persönlich bei dem von ihm veranstalteten Symposium in Magdeburg gehalten hat, heute hier einzustellen. Ich bin heute noch sehr froh, dass mir der Professor diese Datei an meine E-Mail-Adresse überspielt hatte.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Deinen Urologen auf diese Hinweise aufmerksam zu machen. Du selbst wirst dann auch leichter zu einer Entscheidung kommen.

*"Wer will, das einem die anderen sagen, was sie wissen, der muß ihnen sagen, was er selbst weiß"*
(Nicolò Machiavelli)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein Problem das ich gar nicht habe? Ich habe ein Problem und das läßt mir keine Ruhe?
> 
> Danke an alle für Eure Meinungen. Hier im Forum seid Ihr die Einzigen, die zur AS raten.


Irgendwie ist dies in Dein Profil und auch in einen Beitrag geraten:



> Empfehlung :
> AS (Beobachtung)
> OP
> Radiatio inkl. LDR-Brachytherapie


Es sind also nicht nur wir hier im Forum, die AS empfehlen.
Du kannst schon jetzt die OP machen, dann hat man aber keine
Ahnung, ob der Tumor überhaupt in bedrohlicher Weise wachse.
Beobachte den PSA-Verlauf einige Zeit, dann wird das schon 
deutlicher, ob Du ein Problem hast oder nicht. 
AS eben ...

Der erhöhte PSA-Wert kann auch kommen von der "nodulären Hyperplasie der Prostata".
Dann steigt es sehr langsam. Käme er vom GS 3+3, stiege er schneller.

Eine Dritt- und Viertmeinung wird sinnvoller, wenn Du die PSA-Dynamik kennst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## vestus

Bei der Biopsie wurde in einem vom 14 Zylinder "weniger" als 2%  Karziniomgewebe. Der Arzt meinte, dass er, wenn er ein paar Millimeter  weiter rechts oder links zugestochen hätte, es vielleicht auch mehr  hätte sein können. Muss nicht, aber kann. 

Meine Gedanke ist,  dass die OP jetzt mit 50 evtl. besser ist, da ich noch sehr fit bin und  ich diese besser überstehen und verkraften würde, als wenn ich mich mit  55 oder 60 operieren lasse (inkl. Nebenwirkungen). Zweiter Gedanke, dass  Thema wäre dann für immer erledigt und abgehakt. Aber dann denke ich  oft an die Lebensqualität. Lieber warten und "beste"  Lebenqualität genießen und dann die OP! Aber macht die Psyche da mit? Täglich  beschäftige ich mich mit dem Gedanken PK. Will ich das? Das beeinflusst  dann auch die Lebensqualität.

Klar wurde bei der  Diagnose bei den möglichen Therapiemöglichkeiten auch die AS mit  aufgeführt, aber kein Arzt hat mich hierauf angesprochen oder hat diese  sofort empfohlen. Finde ich merkwürdig! Selbst der Arzt, der die Biopsie gemacht hat und mir die 3 Möglichkeiten der Behandlungen vorgeschlagen hat, favorisiert die OP und ist überhaupt nicht auf die AS eingegangen.

Danke Harald_1933 für die  Folien. Bei meinen Werte muss doch ein Arzt die AS als erste  Behandlungsmöglichkeit vorschlagen, so wie diese hier auch immer wieder vorgeschlagen wird. Ich war schon ganz nah dran mich für eine  OP zu entscheiden, aber die Meinung hier bringen mich immer weider ins  grübeln. Es ist nicht leicht!


Schönen Tag
Vestus

----------


## skipper

Lieber Vestus,
diese Entscheidung wirst du ganz alleine Treffen müssen , sowie du mit den Konsequenzen der Entscheidung alleine zurecht kommen musst.
Wie alles im Leben gibt es immer Pro und Kontra - Chancen und Risiken. Es hängt von deiner Gewichtung der Entscheidungsgrundlagen ab.
Lass dir Zeit für diese Entscheidung und wenn du sie getroffen hast tue das dann für die Zielerreichung Notwendige mit der gebotenen Konsequenz.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Franken1962

Hallo Vestus,

die Op-Techniken heute sind derart ausgereift, ich denke das sollte nicht das entscheidene Kriterium sein, ob du nun mit 50 oder 60 operiert wirst macht wohl keinen allzu großen Unterschied. Die OP Prostata dauert je nach Verfahren 2 - 3 Stunden, die dafür notwendige Narkose ist heutzutage so "mild" da musste nichts befürchten. Mag sein, das die Anschlussheilung etwas anstrengender ist mit 60, aber sie geizen im Gegensatz zu früher nicht mehr mit Medikamenten die einem das sehr erträglich machen.

Heute wird noch 80 - jährigen das Herz operiert wo man noch vor 30 Jahren den Segen gesprochen hätte.

Auch wenn wir oftmals über die Medizin meckern, sie sind schon sehr gut heute die Leute. 

Aber eines gilt es immer zu bedenken, der Mensch ruht nicht, die Forschung geht weiter, wer weiß vielleicht kann man in ein paar Jahren schon wieder ganz andere Wege gehen, die OP-Technik wird sich weiter entwickeln, die Medikamente werden besser usw. die Chance mit Warten in Verfahren mit reinzukommmen die besser sind als die heutigen ist nicht gering.

Wenn du also warten kannst (aber wer weiß das sicher ?) .... hmmmm ..... ich weiß .... guter Rat ist da teuer. 

*Im Vordergrund einer jeden Entscheidung sollten immer die jeweiligen Lebensziele stehen.*
Wenn du klare Ziele für deine Zukunft formulieren kannst, dann richte Deine Entscheidungen im vollen Bewußtsein aller eventuellen Konsequenzen danach aus.


Ich für meinen Fall werde mir in jedem Fall einen Mediziner suchen, der ein offenes Ohr hat für das was ICH IHM VORGEBE, er kann dann versuchen den besten Weg HIERFÜR vorzuschlagen. Ich habe den ersten Medizinmann in meinem Fall bereits eliminiert. So wie der geht man in meinem Weltbild nicht mit Menschen um. Ich will gar nicht mehr wissen ob er ne fachliche Kompetenz hat, denn man findet gewiß auch beides. Fachliches Können gepaart mit Empathie.

Wenn ein solcher Arzt gefunden ist, der sich Deine Lebensziele angehört hat, das Verfahren  dann darauf abgestimmt und mit Dir besprochen hat, dann würde ich exakt das tun, was er sagt. Wie gesagt, immer unter Berücksichtigung aller Konsequenzen. 

just my two cents
Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Vestus,

Du hattest Dich für die Folien bedankt. Trotzdem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ich die Verlinkung besser unter das Wort hier hätte setzen sollen, was ich hiermit nun *hier* auch mache.

*"Faulheit ist die Mutter aller Erfindungen"*
(Curt Goetz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du hattest Dich für die Folien bedankt. Trotzdem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass ich die Verlinkung besser unter das Wort hier hätte setzen sollen, was ich hiermit nun *hier* auch mache.


*@Harald*,
Folien verlinken ohne Kommentar, ob mit dem von mir schon mehrfach beanstandeten, nichtssagenden Wort "hier" oder mit dem Synonym "an dieser Stelle", ist das eine. Eine Mitteilung, warum Du die Folien verlinkt habest, oder was Du Dir in Bezug auf Vestus dabei gedacht habest, wäre das andere. Das Goetz-Zitat hast Du wohl als Rechtfertigung für Deinen Null-Beitrag eingestellt.

Und weil Du mich gemahnt hast, auch ich sei nicht auf die Folien eingegangen (Die ja lediglich als Gedankenstützen dienten für einen zwar wohldurchdachten Vortrag von Martin Schostak, den ich aber nicht gehört habe - leider), geh ich jetzt drauf ein, und zwar auf jene zwei Seiten, die mir für diesem Thread relevant erscheint:




> Prostatakrebszentrum Magdeburg  (Seite 22)
> 
> *Wer profitiert nicht von AS?*
> 
>  Mittlere Lebenserwartung
>   Mittlere Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit
>  reduzierte Potenz
>  Mictionsprobleme
>  Incompliance
> ...


"Krebsangst" - Welche Grobheit für die Empfindungen eines von widersprüchlichen Auskünften arg belasten und krass verunsicherten Patienten. Nun, so steht es da, wohl für die erlauchten Kollegen gedacht, und nicht für das minderwertige "Patienten-Material".

Wer den Krebsgedanken ununterbrochen im Kopf rumdreht, bis er entweder eines besseren überzeugt worden ist, oder bis diese "Scheiss"-Prostata draussen ist, leidet zwar nicht physisch an diesem Krebs, von dem wir alle nicht sagen können, ob er wirklich so "harmlos" sei, wie vermutet. Nein, der leidet seelisch an dem Krebs, und zwar tief!, nachdem nun mal dieser bescheuerte "erhöhte" PSA-Wert gemessen worden ist, bei dem kein Mensch unterscheiden kann, ob das nun von der sich harmlos (benign) vergrössernden Prostata komme, oder vielleicht doch von einem stecknadelkopfgrossen Tumörchen, das eh fast alle Männer in sich tragen (Guck Folie 2, "Autopsie-Prävalenz"). 
Merke:* 
Wer lange genug stochert,wird eh fündig.* 

Ob "Psycho-Onkologen" oder "Onko-Psychologen" den angerichteten Schaden einfach so mit ein paar Stunden Couchgelaber wieder einrenken können, bleibt zumindest offen, nicht jedoch der Fakt, dass sich damit alle zuvor beteiligten Ärzte formidabel aus der Verantwortung schleichen: 
*Patient spinnt!, dafür gibt es Spezialisten.*

Da sieht man die äusserst fragwürdige Seite dieser kruden, ohne jeden Scharfsinn angelegten  PSA-Screening-Kampagne, mit der quasi gesunde Männer und ihre Familien über Jahre in Angst und Schrecken versetzt werden, andere wiederum wohl massenweise ohne wirklich zwingende Indikation ektomiert oder bestrahlt werden, mit den sattsam bekannten psychischen und physischen Folgen. 
Und die wenigen, bei denen das Screening zu Recht erhöhte Werte anzeigt, haben eh schon Metastasen, die werden auch wieder nicht klar indiziert operiert.  
Und wieder einige werden von diesen sich in totaler Selbstüberschätzung ergehenden Nerverhaltungsfetischisten an der Martiniklinik auf direktem Weg in die Hormontherapie gebeamt, indem die behauten, sie können Krebszellen aus befallenem Nervengewebe "weglasern". 
(Bei Melanom wird nach R0 Befund noch einmal weit im Gesunden nachreseziert, um sicher zu gehen. Doch diese Quasi-Totschläger glauben, im Zehntelmillimeterbereich auf gut Glück eben mal den Krebs wegputzen zu können - wer legt denen das Handwerk bitte?) 
*Welch ein Tollhaus!*

Dann bleiben gaaanz wenige übrig, die in dieser Gabel zwischen "Haustier-" und "Raubtierkrebs" rechtzeitig und notwendigerweise therapiert werden. *
Dies allerdings ohne Erfolgsgarantie.*

Vestus ist nun gefangen in dieser total nichtssagenden "Empfehlung" seines Pathologidioten:




> Empfehlung :
> AS (Beobachtung)
> OP
> Radiatio inkl. LDR-Brachytherapie


*
Ja was denn nun?*
Warum schreibt der überhaupt etwas hin, wenn er nichts aussagen will, dieser Feigling?
Der lässt den Patienten allein, ebenso wie derjenige, der einfach "weil _man_ das so macht" den PSA gemessen hatte, ohne zuvor mit dem Patienten zu klären, was die Folgen der Messung sein könnten.
*Verantwortung? Nie gehört!*

Ohne es zu WISSEN, können wir VERMUTEN, dass Vestus ohne PSA-Screening noch jahre- oder jahrzehntelange, vielleicht auch bis zum Tod nie auch nur einen Gedanken an den Krebs hätte verschwenden müssen. Doch nun wird er, gemäss der "Krebsangst"-Indikation von Martin Schostak, vielleicht seine Prostata rausoperieren lassen, nur um seine Angst vor dem, was sich da in seinem Körper eingenistet habe, abzubauen. 
Und kaum ein Chirurg wird den Patienten, den er in Abschiebung der Verantwortung vom Urologen überwiesen bekam, mal ruhig zur Seite nehmen und bei einer Tasse Tee darauf hinweisen, dass es wohl auch ohne OP gehe und er gerne auch mal auf ein paar 1'000 Kröten Honorar verzichte. 
Auch schon der Depp, der nach EINER PSA-Messung im Grenzbereich gleich zur Stanze griff und die vom Urologen wiederum in Abschiebung der Verantwortung angeordnete Biopsie durchführte, gehört stillgelegt.
 Es braucht keine Biopsie, um die Nicht-Aggressivität eines vermuteten Krebses abzuschätzen. Da reicht der Blick auf eine Reihe von PSA-Messungen, wenn man denn schon mal damit angefangen hat. Steigt der Wert rasch, ist eine Biopsie indiziert, steigt er mit jahrelanger VZ oder gar nicht, lässt man diese Tortur erst mal bleiben.
*So einfach ist das!*
 (Aber eben nicht, wenn das Honorar lockt, denn die Verantwortung für den Patienten schiebt man dann einfach weiter an den Pathologen. Der wiederum schreibt "OP oder AS - Scheissegal", Patient und Verantwortung zurück an Absender.)



*@Vestus:*
Ich ruf Dich nocheinmal auf, den PSA noch einige Zeit zu beobachten, auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt. Dann hast Du aufgrund des Verlaufes des PSA viel mehr Information, um deinen Entscheid für oder gegen OP oder weitere AS zu treffen (Nach der Nordymann-Pleite weise ich jetzt grad mal nicht auf H.H. Glättli hin)
Das Leben geht zwar auch ohne Prostata weiter, aber eben schon in gewisser Weise verstümmelt.
Tu Dir das bitte nicht an, nur um Dein flatterndes Nervenkostüm wieder einigermassen zu beruhigen.
Ein paar PSA-Messungen, die womöglich auf eine BPH-ähnliche sehr langsame Progression hinweisen, beruhigen auch, nur geht das eben ein, zwei Jahre. Wenn sich dabei dann doch die Notwendigkeit einer OP erweisen sollte, bist Du hinterher wenigstens sicher, das richtige getan zu haben.

Noch was:  
Mit diesem GS 3+3 brauchst Du Dich vor Metastasen nicht zu fürchten.


Ich sollte nun zu Baldriantropfen greifen.
Carpe diem!
Puistola

----------


## Rastaman

@Hvielemi,

gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

@Vestus,

ich weiß nicht wie lange Du hier schon liest. Hvielemi beherrscht die seltene Kunst, komplexe Zusammenhänge Laien-gerecht aufzudröseln. Er hat das Unbehagen, das einige von uns angesichts Deiner Situation umtreibt, besser auf den Punkt gebracht als z.B. ich mit meinem Beitrag weiter oben. Ich kann mich nur seinem Rat anschließen: Nimm Dir die Zeit, um durch einige PSA-Messungen eine Vorstellung von dessen Dynamik zu bekommen. Ohne das wäre eine OP ein wahrscheinlich vorschneller, möglicherweise unnötiger Schnellschuss.

Das einzig Gute, was man über unseren Krebs sagen kann, ist, daß er sich in der Regel und am Anfang (und da stehst Du mit sehr, sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) sehr langsam entwickelt. Nutze diesen "Bonus".

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute,

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Hvielemi,
> 
> gut gebrüllt, Löwe!


Mein Sternzeichen ist Fisch, ich hab also nicht gebrüllt, 
sondern geblubbert.
Aber es war nötig, mal Luft abzulassen!

@vestus
Vielleicht kannst Du die Emotionen in meinem Beitrag beiseitelassen.
Im Kern hab ich gesagt, was ich wollte - kurz und bündig zusammengefasst von
Rastamann.
Danke!

Herzlichen Gruss 
vom - wie ich aus Anlass der heutigen Bergwanderung feststellen musste - übergewichtigen 
Pastamann
Hvielemi


Und zur Abwechslung hab ich heute mal keine Bergblume von der Alt Hütta im Ischlawitz mitgebracht, 
sondern drei Fliegen und einen einen ganz simplen Grashalm:

----------


## priceless68

Hallo Vestus,

ich rate dir auch dazu, abzuwarten und den PSA-Verlauf zu beobachten. Dessen Verlauf kann deine Therapieentscheidung unterstreichen oder in Frage stellen. Deine Entscheidung lässt sich nie wieder rückgängig machen!

Was mich persönlich interessiert:
Glaubst du, 
dass du nach der RPE den Krebs endgültig vergessen kannst?
dass du mit den Zweifeln an der Therapieentscheidung klar kommst, wenn du eine überstürtzte Entscheidung triffst?
dass die Nebenwirkung bzw. Folgen der RPE so harmlos sind, wie sie die (nicht operierten) Ärzte beschreiben?

Harti

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich sollte nun zu Baldriantropfen greifen.


Moin, lieber Konrad,

weil mein Lymphstau mich nach wie vor piesackt, hatte ich gestern abend schon vor Deinem Beitrag als Reaktion zu meiner Wiederholung der Folieneinstellung zu WW + AS das Ruhezimmer daheim aufgesucht. Du hättest Baldrian besser vor der Abfassung Deiner ziemlich übertriebenen Darstellung auf Dich einwirken lassen sollen. So hast Du Dich eher wie Rumpelstilzchen präsentiert als in gewohnt gelassener Manier. Auch die mehr schulmeisterlichen Hinweise zu den S3-Leitlinien in Sachen AS in Deiner PN waren nicht hilfreich.




> Wer profitiert nicht von AS?
> 
>  Mittlere Lebenserwartung
>  Mittlere Progressionswahrscheinlichkeit
>  reduzierte Potenz
>  Mictionsprobleme
>  Incompliance
>  Krebsangst
>  Die Kliniken (Fallzahlen?)


Das Wort Krebsangst im Zusammenhang mit diesem wahrlich ehrlichen Vortrag, den Unterschied zwischen WW und AS herauszustellen, so arg zu mißdeuten, ist schon eine Meisterleistung. Du hattest schon mal mehr Feingefühl oder Instinkt.

Das Wort Krebsangst in dieser Aufzählung dient doch dem Umstand, den Zustand eines Betroffenen zu beschreiben, der sich für AS entschieden hat oder entscheiden will und eben ständig mit dieser Angst, in seinem Körper einen möglicherweise wachsenden Krebs zu haben, umgehen muß. Und wenn er diese Angst nicht in den Griff bekommt, ist er eben nicht für AS geeignet. Das und nichts weiter sonst besagt an dieser Stelle der Hinweis auf Krebsangst. Kapiert? Das "kapiert" war auch mal schulmeisterlich aus meiner Feder.




> Doch nun wird er, gemäss der "Krebsangst"-Indikation von Martin Schostak, vielleicht seine Prostata rausoperieren lassen, nur um seine Angst vor dem, was sich da in seinem Körper eingenistet habe, abzubauen.


Eine ziemlich heftige Interpretation, die das Wirken von Professor Martin Schostak mächtig abzuwerten versucht. Dieser Urologe, der sich vorbehaltlos hinter AS stellt,  hat so eine Meinungsmache nicht verdient. Deine weiteren Bemerkungen in Richtung Diskreditierung der Urologenschaft möchte ich nicht mehr bewerten. Wie gesagt, besser vorher Baldrian, damit kein Porzellan auf der Strecke bleibt.

*"Nur wenige sind es wert, dass man ihnen widerspricht"*
(Ernst Jünger)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Hallo Konrad,

Du hast mir aus Herzen geschrieben, meine Meinung, Einstellung, sowie eine Bestätigung dessen, was ich versuche hier im Forum darzulegen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## vestus

> *@Vestus:*
> Ich ruf Dich nocheinmal auf, den PSA noch einige Zeit zu beobachten,  auch wenn es Dir schwer fällt. Dann hast Du aufgrund des Verlaufes des  PSA viel mehr Information, um deinen Entscheid für oder gegen OP oder  weitere AS zu treffen. Das Leben geht zwar auch ohne Prostata weiter,  aber eben schon in gewisser Weise verstümmelt.
> Tu Dir das bitte nicht an, nur um Dein flatterndes Nervenkostüm wieder einigermassen zu beruhigen.
> Ein paar PSA-Messungen, die womöglich auf eine BPH-ähnliche sehr  langsame Progression hinweisen, beruhigen auch, nur geht das eben ein,  zwei Jahre. Wenn sich dabei dann doch die Notwendigkeit einer OP  erweisen sollte, bist Du hinterher wenigstens sicher, das richtige getan  zu haben.


Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag,  der es u.a. auf den Punkt bringt. Dieser, aber andere  Meinungen hier im Forum, sowie die vielen Ratschläge, Dokumentationen,  Berichte haben mich zum Umdenken  bewegt (endlich). Ich werde abwarten und weiter beobachten (AS).

Die Lebensqualität steht bei mir an erster Stelle und gerade deshalb sollte ich abwarten und beobachten.
Ferner sprechen meine Werte eindeutig dafür.

Voraussetzungen für die AS
PSA ≤ 10ng/ml
Gleason-Score ≤ 6
cT1c und cT2a
Tumor in ≤ 2 Stanzen
≤ 50% Tumor pro Stanze




> Mein Sternzeichen ist Fisch, ich hab also nicht gebrüllt, 
> sondern geblubbert.
> Aber es war nötig, mal Luft abzulassen!


Ob gebrüllt oder geblubbert, Luft abzulassen tut immer gut und muss auch mal sein. 

Gruß 
Vestus

----------


## tom aus lu

> *Welch ein Tollhaus!*


Ich wollte ja nicht mehr schreiben, aber für diesen Beitrag lohn es sich noch mal meinen Respekt zu bekunden....

Hvielemi, Danke für diesen Zeilen.....

Aus der sonnigen Pfalz grüßt

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Lebensqualität steht bei mir an erster Stelle und gerade deshalb sollte ich abwarten und beobachten.
> Ferner sprechen meine Werte eindeutig dafür


Es freut mich, dass Du diesen von der Schulmedizin angebotenen Weg gehen willst.

"Krebsangst" ist eben keine Kontraindikation für AS, sondern Indikation zu
einer vermehrten Auseinandersetzung mit der Angst des Patienten.





Zu Martin Schostak:
Die kurze Periode seiner Anwesenheit hier um Forum hatte mir enorm geholfen,
Fragen und Ängste im Zusammenhang mit der AHT zu lösen. Ich schätze diesen
Mann aufs Höchste, und ich habe sehr bedauert, als er hier weggemobbt wurde,
obwohl er weitherum der Einzige war und ist, der mit seiner ganzen Person und
Klarname aufgetreten ist, aber ohne dabei den Professorentitel herauszustreichen.
Einmal schrieb er auf Zweifel ganz zurückhaltend hin: "Ich bin Urologe". 

Da hab ich es wahrlich nicht nötig an der Autorität dieses Mannes zu rütteln.
Ich hatte auch in meinem umstrittenen Beitrag oben darauf hingewiesen, 
dass dieser Foliensatz, in dem das Wort "Krebsangst" stand, lediglich als 
"Gedankenstütze" (für die Zuhörer) diente für einen "wohldurchdachten Vortrag, 
den ich aber nicht gehört habe - *leider*".

Bestimmt würde er NIE einem Patienten mürrisch eröffnen:
"Wissense was, Sie haben Krebsangst, lassen wir das AS-Brimborium und machen
die Nuss weg".


ABER: 
Mehrere Urologen haben Vestus in etwa so beraten, obwohl er vollkommen klar
innerhalb der schulmedizinisch eng gefassten AS-Kriterien liegt. Und obwohl 
aufgrund der einzigen PSA-Messung nicht mal eine seriöse Grundlage für einen 
Krebsverdacht gegeben war, wurde er biopsiert, statt dass man erst mal eine 
engmaschige PSA-Überwachung angeordnet hätte, um einen allfälligen raschen 
Anstieg (=hohe Aggressivität) zu erkennen.

Meine "weiteren Bemerkungen in Richtung Diskreditierung der Urologenschaft" sind nicht 
nur auf dem Nährboden von Vestus' Geschichte gewachsen, sondern auf den zahllosen
Grobheiten und Verfehlungen von Urologen, über die in diesem Forum immer wieder
berichtet wird. Dass es auch anders geht, durfte ich selbst ja mit meinem Urologen
Dr. Egli erleben, der mich vom ersten Gespräch über die RPE bis zur AHT begleitet hat, 
und mich urologisch heute noch begleitet, mal abgesehen von der AHT, die ich nun
 in die Hände eines Onkologen hier in der Region gelegt habe.


Dass "Krebsangst" keine Kontraindikation für AS sein muss, entnehme ich mit
Freude dem obigen Beitrag von Vestus. Diese Angst kennen wir Alle, aber viele 
von uns wissen, dass WISSEN ein sehr gutes Medikament dagegen ist. 
In diesem Fall hat es offensichtlich gewirkt.

Vestus,
ich gratuliere Dir zu deinem Entscheid und hoffe (ausnahmsweise mal diese Vokabel),
dass die AS zeige, dass eine RPE oder Bestrahlung eine Übertherapie wäre. Schön
wäre es, Du würdest einen Urologen finden, der klar hinter der AS stehen kann, falls
Deiner Dein Umdenken nicht ebenso klar nachvollziehen sollte.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



PS: Hat jemand die dritte Fliege gefunden?

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich schreibe hier ja auch schon lange nicht mehr, weil es hier ja einige Holzköpfe gibt,  aber nun muss ich doch noch einmal schreiben. *gg*

Der Hvielemi ist ja auch nur ein Mensch, und kein Arzt.
Aber wenn ich seine Erfahrungen ingnoriert hätte, würde es mir heute zwar noch gut gehen, aber später wäre dann "Schluss mit Lustig" gewesen.

Ich denke Hvielemi würde nicht seine ganze Freiizeit opfern, wenn er von seiner Auffassung nicht so überzeugt wäre.
Sehr viele User, so wie ich, sind der gleichen Meinung.
Das kann doch nicht alles ein Zufall sein!?

Richtig ist, dass dieser Sch... nun natürlich nicht mehr aus deinem Kopp geht.
Dieser .... ist aber bei vielen Menschen nicht behandlungsbedürftig.
Dieser .... wächst sehr langsam.

Bei deiner Diagnose, die wirklich nicht akut ist, reicht eine Beobachtung!
Das du nun eine Diagnose erhalten hast, das etwas "böses" in dir steckt, ist doch insgesamt OK.
Du hast doch nun eine sehr schöne Aussicht, dass du mit diesem Krankheitsgrad dein Leben noch genießen kannst.

Gut das du nun die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hartmut S:

_"Ich schreibe hier ja auch schon lange nicht mehr, weil es hier ja einige Holzköpfe gibt, aber nun muss ich doch noch einmal schreiben. *gg*"



_Das stimmt Hartmut, die gibt es hier allerdings, die Holzköpfe....., und Konrad ist ein Mensch, auch das ist korrekt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Huskie

Weil ich mit meiner Einstellung und meinem Profil in keine gängige Patientenkategorie passe, verspüre ich nur ein- bis zweimal im Jahr das Bedürfnis mit einem Beitrag im Forum aufzutauchen. Heute sehe ich mich aber spontan veranlasst auf die Beiträge von Konrad in diesem Thread zu reagieren.

Bitte Konrad, nimm weder vor oder nach Deinen Beiträgen Baldriantropfen, sondern lasse Deiner Urteilskraft, Deinem Gefühl / Emotionen den natürlichen freien Lauf und schreibe weiterhin so bewunderswerte prägnante Beiträge. Patientenforen brauchen dringend solch mutige Meinungen, damit es dem sogenannten modernen Medizinbetrieb nicht gelingt sich immer mehr einen total verwalteten Patienten zu formen, der keine Kraft mehr zur Reflexion seiner eigenen Lebensbedingungen aufbringt.

Vestus hat sicherlich vorallem durch Deine klaren Beiträge die Informationen und Anregungen bekommen um zu seiner eigenständigen Kopf- oder Bauchentscheidung zu gelangen. Ich drücke ihm Daumen, daß sich sein vermutlicher Haustierkrebs noch über viele viele Jahre ruhig verhält und ihm seine jetzige Lebensqualität erhalten bleibt.

Beste Grüße

Huskie

----------


## Rastaman

@Vestus

Ich gratuliere Dir ganz herzlich zu Deinem Entschluss, es erst mal mit AS zu versuchen. Mit Glück wirst Du nie auf etwas anderes umsteigen müssen, und falls Du doch in ein paar Jahren umentscheiden musst (was unwahrscheilich ist, und was ich Dir nicht wünsche), dann hast Du Dir bis dahin eine Lebensqualität erhalten, von der viele von uns nur träumen können. Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du diese Zeit nutzen und genießen kannst.

Berichte bitte weiter, wenn Du magst, am besten in diesem Thread, dann bleibt alles beieinander. Wir kennen uns nur auf diese merkwürdige virtuelle Art, aber es würde mich wundern, wenn ich der einzige wäre, dem Du ein bißchen an's Herz gewachsen bist.

@Harald

Es ist mir unbegreiflich wie Du Hvielemis Ausbruch als Herabwürdigung von Martin Schostak bereifen kannst. Ich habe ihn auch sehr geschätzt (ich lese hier schon ein paar Jahre mit), und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, daß er Hvielemis Beitrag so negativ verstehen würde. Und was die Emotionalität angeht - *genau so war es richtig!* Wenn mal wieder schwachsinnige TV-Diskussionen über das Für und Wider der Früherkennung mittels PSA-Messung stattfinden, sollte man denen genau diesen Beitrag um die Ohren hauen.

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Miteinander,
Alle die hier erkannt haben, wer die passenden Beiträge in diesem Thread schrieb die durch seinen Mut und entsprechender Ausdauer zu einer Meinungsänderung bei Vestus herbei führten, haben sich hier entsprechend geäußert. Diesen positiven Ansichten zu Hvielemi`s Beiträgen möchte ich mich anschliessen.
Wenn hier ein Forumsschreiber anderer Meinung ist und ihn als "Rumpelstilzchen" bezeichnet dann fehlen mir dazu die passenden Worte. (Vielleicht war es ja der alte hutschi ?)
Alles Gute wünscht Euch allen, Carlos

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Rastaman:

wenn Du einige Beiträge und Statement`s von Harald`s_1933 gelesen hast, kommst Du sehr schnell hinter seiner "Denke." Nach meinem Empfinden, glaubt er die Funktion des "Über Ich`s" (Strukturmodel n. S. Freud) inne zu haben, seine Omnipräsens spricht ebenfalls dafür.  
Jener war, oder ist noch, u.a. unter "Hutschi", oder Pinguin" hier im Forum unterwegs.

Gruß Helmut


Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Jener war, oder ist noch, u.a. unter "Hutschi", oder Pinguin" hier im Forum unterwegs.


Meine Bemerkungen zu  Prof. Schostak und der Krebsangst waren schon missverständlich formuliert.
Harald hat mir schon öfter assistiert mit Hinweisen auf Missverständliches oder auch fehlerhaftes, nicht nur den "Wütherich" den er gerne ohne H geschrieben hätte. Aber ich bestand auf dem H aus stilistischen Überlegungen.
Harald und auch jedermann sonst darf mich korrigieren, auch wenn es mal danebengeht.
Und für die, die es nicht wissen, wie auch ich es einmal nicht wussten:

Hutschi, Pinguin und Harald sind zwar stets der Gleiche, aber niemals parallel aufgetreten, sondern einer nach dem anderen, mit ordentlicher Abmeldung und späterer Wiederanmeldung ohne Gemauschel.

dass ihr meine Beiträge in diesem Thread schätzt, freut mich, aber bastelt bitte keine Differenz zwischen Harald und mir. Wir ziehen am gleichen Strang, manchmal eben auf verschiedene Weise.

Carpe diem!
 Hvielemi

----------


## vestus

Habe gestern in der ARD eine interessante Reportage mit dem Thema "Medizin macht Kasse" - Der Krankenhaus-Report gesehen. Deutschland ist OP-Weltmeister, nirgendwo wird so viel operiert wie in Deutschland. "Der Krankenhaus-Report" schickt unsere Kliniken zur Diagnose und erlebt  vitale Wirtschaftsbetriebe genauso wie Krankenhäuser, die selbst ums  Überleben kämpfen. Leere Kassen, opportunistische Ärzte und * ausgelieferte Patienten*. Bei krassen Verteilungskämpfen kommt der  Patient nicht vor", konstatiert ein AOK-Vorstand, und ein  Aussteiger-Arzt berichtet von der Wirklichkeit hinter den Kulissen.

Wer den Beitrag nicht gesehen hat, kann diesen über die Mediathek "DAS ERSTE" nochmal abrufen.
Ferner wird dieser Beitrag auf "tagesschau24 am 12.07. um 08:15 Uhr und 13.07.2013 um 0:15 Uhr wiederholt. 

LG
Vestus

----------


## Harald_1933

*Welch ein Tollhaus!*

*Dieser* Beitrag entstand in seiner temperamentvollen Aneinanderreihung von lesenswerten Darstellungen aus der Feder eines begnadeten Laien-Mediziners in erster Linie aus einem Mißverständnis. Ohne dieses Mißverständnis wären die Formulierungen vielleicht nicht so markant ausgefallen. Die anerkennenden Worte etlicher Forumsbenutzer für diesen insgesamt gelungenen Beitrag sind mehr als berechtigt. 

In der Tat war ich der irrigen Meinung, dass meine Verlinkung mit "an dieser Stelle" überlesen wurde und habe diese Vermutung auch Konrad per E-Mail kund getan. Weil er nun durch die im Forum häufig praktizierte Verlinkung mit dem Wort hier schon etwas strapaziert wurde, und ich das dann auch gewissermaßen als Wiederholung der Vortragsfolien mit hier wieder ins Forum brachte, kam es zu dem Vorwurf der Nullnummer.

Die unterschiedliche Deutung des Wortes "Krebsangst" auf der Folie 22 und der nachstehenden Ergänzungen durch Konrad erzeugte bei mir erheblichen Widerspruch, was ich deutlich zum Ausdruck brachte. Wohl eher im Eifer, Vestus überzeugend das AS näher zu bringen, nahm Konrad, eher unüblich, zu meiner abweichenden Meinung direkt im Beitrag an Vestus Stellung. Schwamm drüber; ich bin meist nicht nachtragend.

Es ehrt aber nun einmal mehr Konrad, dass er mit *diesem* Beitrag, die vermeintlichen Differenzen als nicht wirklich bestehend bezeichnet, was ich hiermit unterstreiche.

Konrad und ich sind uns in diesem Forum eher etwas verhalten, also pö a pö durch E-Mail-Austausch näher gekommen. Es soll wohl vorkommen, dass auch vermeintlich Gleichgesinnte mal unterschiedlicher Meinung zu dieser oder jener Frage sein können.

*"Damit es Unterschiede gibt, muß es Unterschiede geben"*
(Angela Merkel - Bundeskanzlerin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Franken1962

> ... Deutschland ist OP-Weltmeister, nirgendwo wird so viel operiert wie in Deutschland....


Deckt sich mit der Meinung von Prof. Butz ... der glasklare Worte sprach mir gegenüber.
Es wird viel zu viel operiert, einer der Gründe ist die Hilflosigkeit mangels adäquater Therapien, andereseits bringts eben Kohle, und man muss sowohl OP-Säale wie auch Humankapital (Operateure) auslasten.

Ich kenne das von der Wirbelsäulenseite aus, ich sollte von 2 Jahren eine künstliche Bandscheibe bekommen, habs verweigert, und binnen 2 Jahren mit Physiotherapie einen Zustand erarbeitet der mir meinen Sport weiterhin im Wettkampfbereich erlaubt, nicht mehr wie früher auf Verbandsebene, aber immerhin aucf Bezirksniveau, man kann mit Fleiß und nem guten Physio bei manchen Erkrankungen viel erreichen (Osteochondrose)

Allerdings, und da breche ich eine Lanze für die Chirurgen, retten sie auch viele Leben, z.B. meins vor 5 Jahren nach Blinddarmdurchbruch, da wärs ohne das Messer definitiv vorbei gewesen. Insofern gilt immer abwägen, prüfen was an Alternativen machbar ist.

----------


## vestus

Moin zusammen,

langsam ist es nicht mehr schön. Ich hatte vor der Biopsie null Probleme gehabt, jetzt, acht Wochen danach, habe ich unheimlichen Harndrang. Das hatte ich vor vier Wochen nach der Biopsie auch, dann hat mir mein Urologe Tabletten verschrieben und der Druck wurde sofort besser. Nach einer Woche war alles wieder in Ordnung. Seit zwei Tagen ist der Harndrang wieder da, ich kann es kaum halten. Was ist bloß mit meiner Prostata los. Schon wieder eine Entzündung? Ist das normal?

LG 
Vestus

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Vestus,
nein normal ist das nicht, aber auch nicht sooo selten.
Entweder hat die Biopsie schon in der Prostata vorhandene Keine "wild gemacht" oder die Biopsie hat neue Keime engeschleppt.
Die Behandlung von Prostataentzündungen jeglicher Ursache ist schwierig und langwierig auf Grund der besonderen Situation in
der Drüse.
Wichtig ist eine konsequente Antibiotikatherapie über 3-4 Wochen (manchmal sogar bis zu 12 Wochen). Nur so hat man(n) eine
Chance, die blöde Entzündung wieder loszuwerden.

----------


## vestus

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich mir eine zweite Meinung in der  Martini-Klinik eingeholt und dazu habe ich mir leider nicht gerade den  besten Tag ausgesucht, denn war tierisch heiß an diesem Tag.  Gefühlte 50 Grad im Haus - stöhn (leider keine Klimaanlage)! Trotz der  Hitze hatte ich aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich hier in guten Händen  war und der Patient an erste Stelle steht. Der Arzt war während unseres  Gespräches überrascht, dass ich schon sehr tief im Thema war. Naja,  habe ja auch in den letzen Wochen viel zum Thema gelesen (Studien,  Leitlinien, Vorträge, Bücher, Meinungen, Forum usw.). Beim Sichten der  Untersuchungsergebnisse war er auch der Meinung, dass die AS das  wirklich einzig Richtige ist. Weniger als 2% (Stanzzylinder 2 cm) in  einem vom 14 Zylindern, dass wäre überhaupt keine Veranlassung für eine  OP. Man überliest es schnell, aber im Bericht steht vor den 2 % auch  noch das Wort *"weniger"*. Weniger als 2 %, also noch weniger! 

Von  der Bestrahlung hat er mir abgeraten, dass wäre nur eine Option, wenn  ich wesentlich älter wäre bzw. meine Lebenserwartung nicht mehr so hoch  wäre.

Der Arzt meinte, dass es jetzt wichtig ist, meinen PSA  regelmäßig zu kontrollieren (AS) und es auch sein könnte, dass sich der  Wert vielleicht in den nächsten Jahren kaum verändert. Aber das wird  sich zeigen. Auf jeden Fall, wenn es so kommen sollte, dass ich die AS  abbrechen muss, kommt die OP und wie die dann ablaufen wird, hat mir der Arzt sehr ausführlich und vor allem verständlich erklärt, kein  Fachchinessisch.

Zum Schluss hat er noch mal einen Ultralschall  gemacht und meine Prostata abgetastet. Nichts ausgewöhnliches getastet  und auf dem Ultraschall sah auch alles i.O. aus. Besonders die Ränder  der Prostata, würden sehr gut aussehen.

Mit dieser Meinung habe  ich die Klinik mit gutem Gewissen verlassen. Ich habe sehr viel Wert und  auch große Gewichtung auf diese "Zweitmeinung" der Martini-Klinik  gelegt. Ich weiß jetzt, woran ich bin und das die Entscheidung AS das  einzig Richtige ist.

Ich möchte diesen Thread hiermit abschließen  und mich bei allen hier bedanken, die mich mit Ihren Meinungen, Infos  und PM in den letzten Wochen unterstützt haben und mich auf den richten  Weg gebracht haben. Wenn ich mal an die ersten Tage nach der Diagnose  zurück denke, als meine Nerven noch ziemlich karussell fuhren, so sehe ich das alles viel gelassener. Das Thema PK kommt jetzt erstmal in  die Schublade und wird alle 3 Monate einmal kurz rausgeholt. 
Jetzt haben andere Dinge wieder vorrang!

Euch schöne Tage!

Gruß
Vestus

@Urologe: Alles wieder gut!

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Beim Sichten der  Untersuchungsergebnisse war er auch der Meinung, dass die AS das  wirklich einzig Richtige ist. Weniger als 2% (Stanzzylinder 2 cm) in  einem vom 14 Zylindern, dass wäre überhaupt keine Veranlassung für eine  OP... *Ich weiß jetzt, woran ich bin und dass die Entscheidung AS das  einzig Richtige ist...*


Hallo Vestus,

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung, die ich rchtig finde.

In Deinem Eröffnungsbeitrag hattest Du noch dies geschrieben:



> Eine Frage die mich total beschäftigt ist, welche Therapie ist die   Richtige. *Nach langen Recherchen im Internet* *bin ich der Meinung, dass   die OP die bessere und sicherste Variante ist*.


Daraufhin riet ich Dir (wie auch andere Mitstreiter):



> *Überstürze nichts - lass' Dir Zeit und informiere Dich, bevor Du eine schwere OP auf Dich nimmst!*


Das hast Du perfekt gemacht, und Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen. Als langjähriger AS'ler kann ich Dir versichern, dass man gut und ohne Stress mit seinem "Untermieter" leben kann, wenn man ihn konsequent überwacht. Du solltest jetzt - falls nicht schon der Fall - Deine Lebensweise anpassen (vernünftige Ernährung - nicht fanatisch, aber halbwegs konsequent -, Immunsystem stärken, Sport treiben usw.usw.). Dann wirst Du voraussichtlich noch viele Jahre ungestörter Lebensqualität genießen können.

Alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## vestus

*Aus dem Focus 34/2013

Prostatakrebs länger beobachten*
Die Aggressivität eines Prostatatumors ändert sich im Laufe der Erkrankung offen bar kaum. Vielmehr behält eine Geschwulst den Grad der Bösartigkeit, den sie bei ihrer Entstehung hatte, bei. Dies fanden Mediziner der Harvard Medical School anhand einer Studie mit 1200 Patienten heraus, bei denen zwischen 1982 und 2004 Prostata-krebs entdeckt wurde. Das Ergebnis stützt die von vielen Krebsärzten empfohlene Strategie, einen neu entdeckten, nicht aggressiven Prostataturnor nicht sofort zu behandeln, sondern zunächst sorgfältig zu beobachten. Die Entnahme der Prostata oder eine Strahlentherapie, die bei Prostatakrebs üblich ist, kann Nebenwirkungen wie Impotenz oder Inkontinenz haben", sagt Studien- Hauptautorin Kathryn Peeney. Eine aktive Überwachung könnte diese Verringerung der Lebensqualität verhindern. Männer mit geringgradiger Erkrankung sollten erwägen, darüber mit ihren Ärzten zu reden." Man könne zwar nicht ausschießen, dass ein Tumor aggressiver werde, typisch sei dies aber nicht, folgern die US-Forscher.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## wanderfreund

*Es bleibt ein Lotteriespiel!
*
Solange keinen neuen, sicheren Diagnoseverfahren gefunden werden, bleibt es beim Risiko für den Patienten, eine Falschdiagnose und damit eine Über- oder Untertherapie zu  erhalten. Wer beweist mir denn die Aggressivität des Tumors? Die Biopsie kann das, wenn sie aggressives Prostatagewebe zu Tage fördert - sie kann aber auch daneben schießen! Bei mir z. B. im Januar nach Biopsie ein T2a mit einem GS von 6, PSA unter 10 ng/ml - zwei Monate später, als die Prostata auf dem Tisch des Pathologen lag: T3a, GS 7a und noch unsaubere Resektionsränder, die mich zu einer nachfolgenden Bestrahlung veranlassten. 
Natürlich habe ich nun mit den o. g. Nebenwirkungen zu leben, aber das ist mir lieber, als mit der Ungewissheit über mein "Innenleben" ständig zum Arzt gehen zu müssen. Vielleicht findet in der Zukunft die Wissenschaft "das Ei des Kolumbus" in Sachen Diagnose eines Prostatakarzinoms. Bis dahin wird es leider wie beim Lottospiel nur wenige "Gewinner" in Sachen Früherkennung der Aggressivität eines Tumors geben.
_(Nur die Meinung eines unbedarften Laien aus eigenem Erleben)_

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Roland,

Ich stimme dir zu. Es ist ein Lottospiel.
Aber wer nicht spielt, der nicht gewinnt.

Dennoch bin ich froh, dass ich mich für eine OP entschieden hatte.
Es ist in der Tat so, dass erst nach einer OP der richtige Grad / die Erkrankung gesichert werden kann. Oft wurde der Grad (wie auch bei dir) später erhöht.

Nun machen wir Vestus aber keine Angst.
Ich denke auch, wie viele andere hier, dass er noch ein paar Jahre Zeit hat, bis zur Impotenz.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Wanderfreund:

Eine vorgeschaltete 3-Tesla MRT-S (Spektroskopie), mpMRT (multiparametrische MRT), oder einer PSMA-PET/CT-MRT, deren Bilder unter einer hochauflösenden TRUS hinterlegt werden (MR/TRUS-Bildfusions-gestützte-Biopsie, Hybridgerät) wird die Detektionsrate um ca. 95% erhöht. Durchgeführt z. B. am DKFZ-Heidelberg, Prof. M. Hohenfellner, Urologie.

Unter einer 3-Tesla MRT, kann ohnehin das T-Stadium, mit einer 95 - 98´%´tigen Wahrscheinlichkeit vorrausgesagt werden. (Kapsel-Samenblaseninfiltration etc.) Das Grading,(GS) kann ebenfalls durch die Konzentrtions-Anreichung des jeweiligen Tracers, in etwa bestimmt werden. Auf alle Fälle sind die klinisch relevanten hochsuspekten Areale während der Biopsie "treffsicher" zu punktieren. Das Risiko eines Understagings, Gradings, wird erheblich reduziert. Die histologische Befundung sollte zudem von einem erfahrenen Histo-Pathologen erfolgen. Was nutzt eine 100%´tige Treffsicherheit einer Biopsie, wenn der befundete Pathologe mit seinem GS daneben liegt. (GS-Bestimmung, unterliegt einer schlechten Reproduzierbarkeit)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## vestus

Heute mal eine erfreuliche Info vom Arzt bekommen. PSA ist auf 2.5 zurückgegangen. 
Der Sommer geht weiter !  ;-)

----------


## BertBredow

Hallo Vestus,
ich schreibe dir, weil meine "Geschichte" bislang ähnlich verlief, siehe hier meine bisherigen Infos zu meinem Krebs: (http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=520)
Bislang habe ich auch noch keine OP durchführen lassen, obwohl der behandelnde Prof. zu einer OP geraten hatte.
Ich werde jetzt mal wieder meinen PSA-Wert testen lassen und schauen, wie der aktuelle Stand ist.
Viele Grüße aus Sachsen

----------


## vestus

Hallo Bert,

habe deinen Bericht gelesen und verstehe nicht, warum die Ärtze immer so schnell die OP wollen (indirekt kann man sich es ja denken). Kein Hinweis bei dir auf Metastasen, keine Auffälligkeiten. Ich würde sagen, dass du, wie ich, auch ein Kandidat für die AS bist. Bin gepannt, wie es bei Dir weiter geht? Halte mich auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Vestus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@BertBredow:

Hallo Bert,

wie kann es sein, dass bei einer positiven Stanze, von 12 Stanzen, eine T2c-Situation prognostiziert wird. *T2c heißt, dass beide Lappen befallen sind.*

Gruß Helmut

----------


## vestus

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich einmal zwischendurch wieder melden. Mir geht es sehr gut. Ich habe im Sept. und Dez. meinen PSA-Wert kontrollieren lassen. Ergebnisse siehe Profil.
Auch bei der TU gab es keine Auffälligkeiten. Im Dezember habe ich 1 Woche vor meinem PSA-Check bei meinem Hausarzt einen Gesundheitscheck machen lassen. Der hat, obwohl er das gar nicht sollte und musste, auch den PSA-Wert ermittelt. Dieser hatte einen Wert von 4,5. Eine Woche später war ich beim Urologen und habe meinen PSA-Wert messen lassen, dieser war 3,3. Alles OK denke ich, finde es aber dennoch merkwürdig, dass der Hausarzt einen Wert von 4,5 hatte. Der Wert wurde von unterschiedlichen Laboren gemessen. Bei beiden Messung wurde mehrere Tage vorher kein Fahrrad gefahren oder sonstige von mir Aktivitäten getätigt, die das Ergebniss verfälschen könnten. Sind solche Abweichungen normal. Nun ja, es lag eine Woche dazwischen.

Euer 
Vestus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@vestus:

Jep so isses.

Bis zu 30% Abweichungen gibt es zwischen den jeweiliegen Labors und Testverfahren. (BASF, Hofman la Roche, Siemens etc.) Auch die Tageszeit selbst bringt Abweichungen, Morgens versus Abend oder Mittags. Im Sommer liegen etwas höhere PSA-Werte vor als im Winter usw. ist ist daher ratsam, immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit, am besten morgens, und beim gleichen Labor das PSA bestimmen zu lassen. Weiterhin haben die verschiedenen Testverfahren auch unterschiedliche "cut off"s", d.h. die Referenzwerte unterscheiden sich von einander, und sind auch jeweils im Kontext zu dem jeweiligen Verfahren kalibriert (geeicht). Weiterhin ist es wichtig, dass die Blutprobe innert 2 Stunden im Labor ist, da die Halbwertzeit von dem freien PSA bei ca. 2 Stunden liegt. Oftmals ist es auch so, dass die Blutproben in den Arztpraxen bei Raumtemperaturen bis zur Abholung 5 Stunden herumstehen.
Ausserdem ist normalerweise beim PSA-Wert auch das Testverfahren angegeben. Das Labor gibt auf Anfrage Auskunft über den testspezifischen Grenzwert.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

@vestus

auch bei mir waren viele hier der ansicht, ich sei ein kandidat für die active surveillance
heute bin ich mehr als froh, dass ich mich am uke/martiniklinik habe operieren lassen
denn trotz einer scheinbar günstigen biopsieprognose war der tumor doch schon auf beide lappen ausgedehnt (statt t1c  t2c, statt eines winzigen microherdes  bis 20 mm ausdehnung und 1% tumorvolumen)
die op konnte nervenerhaltend bei vollem erhalt des blasenschliessmuskels und voller kontinenz durchgeführt werden
der tumor konnte wegen der frühen op-entscheidung ohne jegliche infiltration in das nachbargewebe entfernt werden, sodass ich eine sehr hohe chance habe,  endgültig geheilt zu sein
falls ich doch wider erwarten ein rezidiv bekomme, habe ich immer noch die bestrahlung als zweite curative massnahme, die du nur hast wenn du mit der rpe beginnst

mein dank an die martiniklinik: ich fühle mich jetzt genauso gut  bzw. psychisch sogar besser als vor der op, ich kann wesentlich besser pinkeln als vorher und war von beginn bis heute in allen situationen voll kontinent (was ich vor der op nicht war)

----------


## vestus

Ich habe gestern Abend einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen mit dem Titel: "Das Leben nach der Diagnose - Prostatakrebs - und was dann?". Hier wird u.a. die DaVinci-OP genau gezeigt und erläutert, was ich total interessant fand. Ich kann diesen Beitrag nur empfehlen. Die Sendung wird auch nochmal wiederholt.

07.05.2014, 12.30 Uhr in eins|plus
08.05.2014, 09.30 Uhr in eins|plus

Sicherlich ist er auch in der ARD-Mediathek zu finden!

Mehr Infos: hier

LG
Vestus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Vestus,

vielen Dank für Deine Info. Siehe aber auch* hier.*

*"Man sieht oft etwas hundert Mal, tausend Mal, ehe man es zum allerersten Mal wirklich sieht"*
(Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Vestus,

der Beitrag war bereits im letzten Jahr auf Sendung . . . schön wäre es gewesen, hätte man etwas über den aktuellen Gesundheitszustand der beiden Betroffenen erfahren.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## vestus

Hallo Isborn,

das hatte ich mir fast gedacht, dass das der Beitrag schon älter war und auch schon mal gesendet wurde. Ich kannte ihn jedenfalls noch nicht. Ich denke, dass bei der Erstausstrahlung dieser Sendung das Thema PK bei mir und vielleicht bei einigen anderen hier im Forum noch nicht akut war und somit nicht Beachtung gefunden hat.

vestus

----------


## vestus

Hallo zusammen,

lange nichts mehr von mir gegeben, schaue hier aber immer wieder rein und lese mit.
Zu meiner Person kann ich sagen, dass ich jetzt seit über einem Jahr in der AS bin und meine PSA-Werte immer gut waren (siehe Profil). Bin froh, dass ich mich gegen die OP entschieden habe. Dieses habe mehr oder weniger diesem Forums zu verdanken. 

Heute war es wieder soweit, AS-Check. Der Arzt hat mir dabei mitgeteilt, dass bei einer AS alle zwei Jahre eine Biopsie durchgeführt werden sollte. Bei meinen PSA-Werten sehe ich allerdings überhaupt kein Grund für eine Biopsie. Bevor mein Wert nicht großer 4 ist, lehne ich eine Biopsie ab, war mein Antwort. Ich habe damals schon bei 3,4 den Fehler. Damals habe ich, aber auch der Arzt, meiner Meinung nach zu voreilig gehandelt. Das Ganze hatte mich total aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht. Mit geht es gut und so lange der Wert gut ist, lebe ich mein Leben.

LG
vestus

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Vestus,
ich erlaube mir mal eine Manöverkritik:

Wenn man nach einem PSA-Einzelwert gleich eine Biopsie ansetzt und dazu drei Monate
verstreichen lässt, wäre es durchaus sinnvoll, VOR der Biopsie noch zwei mal zu messen.
Sinkende oder konstante PSA-Werte hätten den Urologen von seinem Tun abgehalten, 
und Du wärest heute kein "Krebspatient".

Klar, das weisst Du auch, aber vielleicht stösst mal einer hier drauf, der das braucht.
Der PSA-Verlauf ist bei weitem das wichtigere Diagnosemittel als eine Biopsie.
Bleibt der ruhig oder sinkt gar, wächst der Krebs mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht,
falls es denn überhaupt Krebs sei, was bei GS3+3 im Einzelfall durchaus bezweifelt
werden darf.

Angesichts des anheltenden PSA-Tiefs brauchst Du jetzt bestimmt keine Rebiopsie.
Die hat nur Sinn, falls sich eine steigende Tendenz über mindestens zwei Messperioden
einstellen sollte. Ein Einzelergebnis mit 4 ng/ml mit sprunghaftem Anstieg reicht dazu
auch nicht. Das wäre wohl entzündungsgeneriert, wie einst die 3.4.

Du hast recht: Lebe dein Leben und lass das Krebschen ruhen.
Um eine halb- oder ganzjährige PSA-Messung wirst Du aber nicht mehr herumkommen.
Bei Anstieg: 
Wiederholungsmessung nach der halben  Verdoppelungszeit der PSA-Werte minus 1*.
Bleibt diese adaptierte VZ in etwa konstant oder verkürzt sich gar, ist die Rebiopsie indiziert, 
egal ob unter oder über 4.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


*Abzug für gesunde Prostata und Hyperplasie per Daumensprung

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
hinsichtlich AS:
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/medi...e-ueberwachung
ich vermute er bezieht sich auf:
Der Tumor soll in den ersten beiden Jahren durch PSA-Bestimmung und digitale rektale Untersuchung (DRU) alle drei Monate kontrolliert werden. Bleibt der PSA-Wert stabil, ist sechsmonatlich zu untersuchen. Biopsien sollen alle 12 bis 18 Monate vorgenommen werden.
Abweichungen sind m.E. nach in Absprache mit dem Arzt unter Berücksichtigung der Risikoerhöhung diskussionsfähig

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bleibt der PSA-Wert stabil, ist sechsmonatlich zu untersuchen. Biopsien sollen alle 12 bis 18 Monate vorgenommen werden.
> Abweichungen sind m.E. nach in Absprache mit dem Arzt unter Berücksichtigung der Risikoerhöhung diskussionsfähig


Was soll das, lieber Guenther?
Bloss weil bei Vestus mal voreilig eine Biopsie vorgenommen wurde mit nicht nennenswertem 
Ergebnis,  steigt kein Risko, wenn man bei stabilem PSA-Wert KEINE Rebiopsie vornimmt.
Im Gegenteil, das Mit der Biopsie vervundene Sepsis-Risiko fällt weg.
Die Leitlinien können nun mal nicht jeden Einzelfall regeln, und es ist immer noch der Patient,
der entscheidet, ob biopsiert werde, nicht der Arzt. Der schlägt vor und weist ggf. auf
die Abweichung von den Leitlinien hin, wenn er glaubt sich entlasten zu müssen.

Vestus wird schon das richtige Mass finden für seine AS,  aufdass sie lange halte!

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi 


Achja, hätt ich fast vergessen:
Dies ist die Ansicht eines Betroffenen und keine ärztliche Auskunft.
Serve For Life.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
Quote:
Abweichungen sind m.E. nach in Absprache mit dem Arzt unter Berücksichtigung der Risikoerhöhung diskussionsfähig 
Unquote:
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

----------


## Markus45

Hallo Vestus,

ich habe mich gerade mal in Deinen Tröt reingelesen (durch Zufall entdeckt).
Und er gibt mir die Gewissheit, mich auch erstmal richtig für die AS entschieden zu haben. Ich stehe jedoch noch am Anfang muss mir noch ganz viel anlesen, damit ich meinem Urologen sagen kann, was ich will! 
Es ist wirklich interessant, wie sich teilweise die Wege gleichen.... Jeder wollte am Anfang die Prostata raus haben und war von der Nachricht "PK" wirklich schockiert.
Aber gut dass es dieses Forum und die vielen "Geschichten" gibt. Somit kommt man nach gegebener Zeit wieder mit den Füßen auf den Boden.

Grüße Markus

----------


## vestus

Hallo, wollte mich nur mal nach langer Zeit wieder hier kurz melden. Habe heute wieder PSA-Kontrolle gehabt und er ist weiter gefallen (siehe Profil). Mir geht es hervorragend und für mich ist der PK erstmal abgehakt. 

LG, auch an Markus
vestus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Vestus,

Gratulation!!. Ich wünsche Dir bei Deinem noch jugendlichen Alter noch viele Jahre bei guter Lebensqualität.
*
"Die Menschen neigen zur falschen Auffassung, dass, da sich alle unsere mechanischen Apparate so flink vorwärtsbewegen, auch das Denken schneller vor sich geht"*
(Christopher D. Morley)

Gruß Harald

----------


## vestus

Hallo, nach dem ich über 3 Jahre hier nichts mehr geschrieben habe, meinen PSA-Verlauf jedoch immer weiter in meinem Profil gepflegt habe, möchte ich nur kurze erwähnen, dass es mir gut geht. Mein PSA-Wert ist nie wieder über 3,0 gekommen, mit einer Ausnahme, da bin ich aber selbst Schuld dran, denn ich bin noch kurz vorher Fahrrad gefahren. Mein Arzt ist zufrieden und wenn der Wert beim nächste Mal immer noch unter 3 liegt, werden wird den Check von halbjährlich auf jährlich ändern.

"Es gibt Dinge im Leben die kannst du nicht ändern sondern nur  hinnehmen, doch wie du sie hinnimmst das kannst du sehr wohl ändern"
(Alexander Haller)

LG Vestus

----------


## Rastaman

Glückwunsch, Vestus! Ich würde sagen: Alles richtig gemacht.

Und wenn das Forum durch wohl begründete Beiträge, u.a. vom unersetzlichen Konrad/Hvielemi (RIP, Konrad) dazu beigetragen hat, eine in diesem Fall (!) überflüssige OP zu vermeiden, hat es auch alles richtig gemacht.

Alles Gute, Vestus, und berichte bitte weiter. Das kann für ähnlich Betroffene, auch in Anbetracht der turbulenten Entscheidungsfindung, hilfreich sein.

----------


## vestus

Hallo, jetzt sind es schon wieder 3 Jahre her, wo ich zuletzt hier was gepostet habe. Meine halbjährlichen Werte pflege ich weiterhin in meinem Profil hier. Gestern habe ich wieder einen Check gehabt, PDA 3,08. Der Arzt ist zufrieden und ich auch. Die ganze Angelegenheit ist eigentlicih kein Thema mehr für mich. Ich lebe mein Leben! 

Beste Grüße
Vestus

----------

